# What's Up Jersey Growers?



## gopherbuddah (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been a member here for a little over a year and haven't seen alot of noise from my Jersey brothers and sisters. We need to show people why they call this the garden state.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow 44 views not one response. Is that a record?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 15, 2011)

Come on man, I can't be the only one from dirty jersey.


----------



## matatan (Apr 15, 2011)

you are not alone. jersey is here


----------



## matatan (Apr 15, 2011)

no responses probally cause of the jerseys bootleg medical mj stand. no dispensaries, no caregivers... i dont have a card, do u have one? or do u kno what to do to get a card? or to become a caregiver? any info? lol. THATS why, noone knows the answers to this questions... i think... enlightened me if u do please brother.


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 15, 2011)

I grew up just outside Trenton for like 20 years, moved to upstate Ny and now live in Colorado. so your not alone but i couldnt stand the police state that NJ was.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 15, 2011)

matatan said:


> no responses probally cause of the jerseys bootleg medical mj stand. no dispensaries, no caregivers... i dont have a card, do u have one? or do u kno what to do to get a card? or to become a caregiver? any info? lol. THATS why, noone knows the answers to this questions... i think... enlightened me if u do please brother.


From what I understand Jersey is a medicinal state in name only. Nobody has a card, no doctors, no despensaries, and there will be no caregivers. Everything grown and despensed will go through the government. They plan on having despensaries in regions and they will be state run. Jersey tried to get Rutgers to grow for them but they would've lost alot of federal funding so, they don't have anyone to grow for them. Here is a little info on the progress http://www.freedomisgreen.com/new-jersey-licenses-six-alternative-treatment-centers-for-medical-marijuana/. By the way nice avatar


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 15, 2011)

BadAndy said:


> I grew up just outside Trenton for like 20 years, moved to upstate Ny and now live in Colorado. so your not alone but i couldnt stand the police state that NJ was.


I hate each town has a police force. Now I finally live far enough in the boonies that my small town has no cops.


----------



## matatan (Apr 15, 2011)

this summer _supposedly_ 6 dispensaries will open. 2 north, 2 central and 2 south jersey. who will supply them? no idea. who will buy from them? no idea. 
i also heard about that rutgers fallout, political bullshit.

cops r everywhere. i reside in north jersey. passaic county. not gonna go further than that lol, u?


----------



## ...... (Apr 15, 2011)

I can think of like 5 people on here from jersey they probably just dont check out this section.
I aint from jersey but im right across the bridge


----------



## matatan (Apr 16, 2011)

$20,000 fee to APPLY. caregivers must be a non profit org. ridiculous.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 16, 2011)

It seems as though this program is not based on anything medical, It's all about that all mighty dollar. Fuckin Jersey


----------



## matatan (Apr 16, 2011)

i dont get it tho. its not taxable income because it is a non profit. the state isnt getting any money. there trying to make a point and its just stupid. not one side of is getting what they want. both sides are getting a cock tease. stupidity. hopefully something will change. there fucking with my dreams of becoming a careegiver! fuckers.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 17, 2011)

matatan said:


> i dont get it tho. its not taxable income because it is a non profit. the state isnt getting any money. there trying to make a point and its just stupid. not one side of is getting what they want. both sides are getting a cock tease. stupidity. hopefully something will change. there fucking with my dreams of becoming a careegiver! fuckers.


The wife and I had talked about moving to vermont to become caregivers


----------



## matatan (Apr 17, 2011)

thats cool that ur wifey is on that same wave with u. do u have a plan on how your gonna go thru with it? or is that idea still being developed? either way thats cool.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 17, 2011)

matatan said:


> thats cool that ur wifey is on that same wave with u. do u have a plan on how your gonna go thru with it? or is that idea still being developed? either way thats cool.


 We gave up that dream, we didn't want to move our kid again. He's already started a new school 3 times in 5 years. After graduation we'll see where we are


----------



## BflexNJshore (Apr 18, 2011)

I can throw a stone at jersey from my house, does that count?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 18, 2011)

BflexNJshore said:


> I can throw a stone at jersey from my house, does that count?


 Close enough. Better than actually being in jersey


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Close enough. Better than actually being in jersey


 lmao.. now now.. its not that horrible.. except for our laws on the mighty plant.. bs, and the med thing in this state is retarded, which is fine by me cuz i think med is bullshit to begin with, why can't we just have weed legalized for all??


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao.. now now.. its not that horrible.. except for our laws on the mighty plant.. bs, and the med thing in this state is retarded, which is fine by me cuz i think med is bullshit to begin with, why can't we just have weed legalized for all??


Here here. I dream of the day I can walk into a shop and snatch up a sack. Living way up in the mountains I had to start growing just to smoke. My other options are drive 3 hours to philly or pay 20 bucks a "gram" from kids an hour away. Legalize already.


----------



## matatan (Apr 18, 2011)

they fucked up with alcohol and and tobacco. they think mj is the same as those, which it isnt, not even fucking close. ZERO deaths caused by mj. domestic violence incidents on mj??? ZERO. lung cancer like tobacco?? ZERO. its ridiculous.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 18, 2011)

matatan said:


> they fucked up with alcohol and and tobacco. they think mj is the same as those, which it isnt, not even fucking close. ZERO deaths caused by mj. domestic violence incidents on mj??? ZERO. lung cancer like tobacco?? ZERO. its ridiculous.


Let's not forget the medicinal values. I've always argued how stupid it is that you can go out buy a bottle, slam that down, beat your wife, and then you can jump in your car and kill yourself or someone else. Damn it's crazy the government won't just leagilize and collect the taxes. Idiots


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2011)

now. i'm not saying weed doesn't have any medical benefits to it, so don't take this the wrong way... 

its just why can't they fucking legalize weed without it having to be for medical reasons?? is alcohol for medical reason, or is it to get fucking up off of?? nothing wrong with getting fucked up, and why can't i get fucked up smoking my weed instead of having to lie like 90% of the people who have cards do just to get a card?? even if nj goes fully medical, fuck that, i'm not going medical, and why should i?? just so i can give me info to the state so that when the feds feel like cracking down on growers, they already have all my info and whatnot?? that is just retarded in my eyes.. and nothing bugs the fuck out of me more than seeing all of these fucktards saying... oh, i'm legal, i'm mmj card holder.. bullshit, no one in this country grows weed legal, not on the federal level, and after all, that is the one that really counts.. 
and for the life of me, i'll never say i'm taking my meds, no, i'm smoking a joint.. when i take an asprin, i don't say i'm taking my meds, i simply say i'm taking an asprin.. and i'll also never say i'm going to go pick up my meds if i'm not going to the pharmacy.. if your picking up your meds at a dispensary, guess what motherfucker, your scoring a bag of weed.. god, that shit bugs the fuck out of me..
and high times, don't get me started on those fucktards either.. why is the name of the magazine even high times if every thing they talk about is med this med that.. they should honestly change their names to med times..
sorry, end of rant.. just the bullshit hypocrisy of the whole med thing rubs me the wrong way.. i just want to get stoned, does that make me a bad person.. fuck no..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 18, 2011)

So someone does have the balls to rant. Kudos to you friend


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> So someone does have the balls to rant. Kudos to you friend


oh, i can rant, lol.. just usually no one to listen to me, either that, or i get a bunch of fucking med patients yelling at me telling me that they don't smoke to get stoned, but rather do it cuz they have some imaginary illness.. i've never seen soo many hpercondriac's in me lift till i saw weed become legal.. all a bunch of bullshit in my humble opinion.. but you know what they say about that, opinions are like assholes, every one's got them, and most of them stink..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, i can rant, lol.. just usually no one to listen to me, either that, or i get a bunch of fucking med patients yelling at me telling me that they don't smoke to get stoned, but rather do it cuz they have some imaginary illness.. i've never seen soo many hpercondriac's in me lift till i saw weed become legal.. all a bunch of bullshit in my humble opinion.. but you know what they say about that, opinions are like assholes, every one's got them, and most of them stink..


I agree wholly. I've yet to take a bong rip and it relieve any pain. However I have waken up in the middle of the night not able to go back to sleep, taken a couple bong hits, played a little xbox, and went back to a restful night's sleep. Cal me a hypocrite, because I don't see marijuana as a realistic medication for most of the illnesses that people claim they use it for, but I'll be the first in line for a medical card.


----------



## matatan (Apr 19, 2011)

i completely agree racerboy. altho the medical values of mj are quite astonishing. http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/medical-marijuana-hot-debate-pt-2
if u have the time watch the entire episode.
besides those handful of people with terminal illnesses mj is used just like tobacco and alchohol, just for the high, by the majority of "card holders". THATS the reason i believe jersey is being such dicks. they know 75% of the peopel that will be getting these cards are just smoking to get high..... but... WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THAT?!?! really in the grand scheme of things, how is that worst than me standing outside a liquor store at 15 asking people to buy me a bottle of henny?? they argue oh the kids the kids oh the teens are gonna think its ok to smoke mj.. TEENS are gonna get there 'high' whether it be liquor, weed or cigs regardless!!
i grew up in a bad neighberhood, crackheads, gunshots, police sirens at all times, you name it. IN new jersey. i got my liquor EVERY weekend. when i say EVERY weekend i mean EVERY WEEKEND. it got to the point that when i was 16 17 i didnt need noone to buy the liquor for me, the owner seen me or my boy so much that he didnt card he just cracked the bottle inside the store. so hows that for keeping kids of liquor?? which IS legal with a set standard to keep teens away from it.
weed i atcually could get EASIER than that. at 13 14 my first times i smoked weed, me and 2 of my boys went down a nameless block and just motioned like were smoking, thats it s simple hand to hand later we had a dime. no standing outside a liquor store waiting for the right person to walk in, no evading cops when leaving with a bottle, no dealing with crackheads outside the liquor store begging for shit. OH the DUTCH was actually harder to get than the fucking weed!!!
never not once ever did a weed dealer on the block ask me if i wanted some crack or heroine or e pills. those are real drugs. dealt by real drug dealers, there really is a difference betwn weed dealers and them other dealers.. at least in my experience. 
ok racer starting the rant lol now im jumping in and im finished... to sum up what im sayin is that they think there protecting us by keeping it illegal. when in fact there putting teens in a higher risk of danger to get what there gonna get anyway. not to say that every teen smokes weed, but a damn good percent does. and the other percent that doesnt smoke weed probally drinks liquor or smokes cigs. so america you want a drugg free future? well if YOU wasnt fucked up for your entire existence on liquor cigs opium then maybe we wouldnt want to find our own escape in weed. the only escape that doesnt kill us. that doesnt make us more violent. that does actually promotes thought. does brings peace. bob marley was hospitliazed by a gun shot and almost died in the hospital. they interviewed him months after about that incident, asked him if he knew who shot him, he said yea, they asked have the caught the guy, he said no, live and let live.


----------



## matatan (Apr 19, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="960" height="750" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ToRFOruWWqw?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## matatan (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToRFOruWWqw
damnit i cant embed.. lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 19, 2011)

Say um where's that unnamed block? I could use some smoke for tommorow


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 19, 2011)

Just hag outside any Wawa long enough and your guy will come around! LMFAO!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 19, 2011)

To many cops get their coffee at wawa. That's a terrible idea. Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Just hag outside any Wawa long enough and your guy will come around! LMFAO!


 yah, i was just at wawa getting a hoagie, and all i saw where the usually old guys standing out front doing the coffee club thing..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

were, not where.. duhh..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i was just at wawa getting a hoagie, and all i saw where the usually old guys standing out front doing the coffee club thing..


And everyone knows their weed ain't shit. Last time I picked up from those guys it was all seeds and stems.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> And everyone knows their weed ain't shit. Last time I picked up from those guys it was all seeds and stems.


 you too eh?? those old fuckers.. would have thought atleast one of them had a solid connect.. oh well, live and learn, onwards and upwards as they say, now i only buy from out in front of 7/11...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you too eh?? those old fuckers.. would have thought atleast one of them had a solid connect.. oh well, live and learn, onwards and upwards as they say, now i only buy from out in front of 7/11...


Hell yeah a fat sack of nugs and a slurpee. Sounds like a plan


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Hell yeah a fat sack of nugs and a slurpee. Sounds like a plan



I honestly prefer wawa wayyy over 7/11. i only pick up my buds from sev, but as far as food goes, its not even a competition..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> I honestly prefer wawa wayyy over 7/11. i only pick up my buds from sev, but as far as food goes, its not even a competition..


i wouldn't eat at sev, made that mistake once. You wanna good sammich find a quick check


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> i wouldn't eat at sev, made that mistake once. You wanna good sammich find a quick check


 wtf is a quick check m8?? is that one of those stores attached to a gas station?? doesn't ring a bell for me.. maybe its a north jersey spot..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> wtf is a quick check m8?? is that one of those stores attached to a gas station?? doesn't ring a bell for me.. maybe its a north jersey spot..


 Yurp it's a north jersey thing. It's our version of wawa.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Yurp it's a north jersey thing. It's our version of wawa.


 i was just going to ask that next.. i'm not sure how far north that wawa's even go.. i do think that they come from wawa, pennsy though..

in southern jersey, even more south than where i am, there is a chain called heritages.. they are more like a sev then they are a wawa... but they're a fairly small chain and don't even make it this north, which isn't north at all in jersey terms..


----------



## matatan (Apr 20, 2011)

yea i never seen or heard of a wawa up untill college days at seton hall and rutgers. i didnt attend either btw lol
and i never bought weed outside of a 7-11... different areas i guess.
WE DONT PUMP OUR OWN GAS!!!! love that!! hate when i go other states and im just sitting in the car like wtf where is the guy?! lololol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

matatan said:


> yea i never seen or heard of a wawa up untill college days at seton hall and rutgers. i didnt attend either btw lol
> and i never bought weed outside of a 7-11... different areas i guess.
> WE DONT PUMP OUR OWN GAS!!!! love that!! hate when i go other states and im just sitting in the car like wtf where is the guy?! lololol


 i was only joking about buying weed at 7/11's.. too many piggly wiggly's around.. but, damn, nothing i love me then in the dead of winter pulling up to a gas station, cracking my window down just enough so that the attendant can hear me yell at the top of my lungs how much gas i want, then quickly rolling it back up as he goes about filling up my tank..
this winter, i almost felt bad about the fact that it was like 10 degrees outside and i was in my warm car listening to howard stern, and the attendant comes up with a ski mask thingy on and asked what i wanted.. almost, but not quite, lol....


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 20, 2011)

I normally roll my window down and blast the heat, tell the attendant to warm his hands up.
By far I'm not a pushover but I make it my good deed for the day..



racerboy71 said:


> i was only joking about buying weed at 7/11's.. too many piggly wiggly's around.. but, damn, nothing i love me then in the dead of winter pulling up to a gas station, cracking my window down just enough so that the attendant can hear me yell at the top of my lungs how much gas i want, then quickly rolling it back up as he goes about filling up my tank..
> this winter, i almost felt bad about the fact that it was like 10 degrees outside and i was in my warm car listening to howard stern, and the attendant comes up with a ski mask thingy on and asked what i wanted.. almost, but not quite, lol....


----------



## matatan (Apr 21, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> I normally roll my window down and blast the heat, tell the attendant to warm his hands up.
> By far I'm not a pushover but I make it my good deed for the day..


 lmao! thats a cocktease!


----------



## matatan (Apr 21, 2011)

hey jerseyians help me out if you have time to read this
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/426669-perpetual-question.html


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 21, 2011)

matatan said:


> hey jerseyians help me out if you have time to read this
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/426669-perpetual-question.html


 I wish I could help you but hydroponics is something I know nothing about. I'm a simple soil grower


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 21, 2011)

So what's everyone growing? I got l.a. cheese and lsd. They've been on 12/12 cycle 41/2 weeksView attachment 1561543View attachment 1561544View attachment 1561545View attachment 1561546


----------



## matatan (Apr 21, 2011)

looking good gopher nice and green, whats your lights?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 21, 2011)

I vegged with a 400w mh and am now flowering with a 360w hps


----------



## matatan (Apr 21, 2011)

copy copy. ur looking at 3-4ounces btwn both?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 21, 2011)

That's what I'm trying for. I seem to always to not have anything to smoke between grows. I'm gonna grow three autos when these are done and I'm thinking 3 ounces should get me through 8-10 weeks


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2011)

i'm growing what is in my sig.. the white x deadhead og, strawberry sour d x cherry ak, and larry and chem 4og from cali connection and one of bog's strawberry sour kush as well.. just flipped to 12/ 12 about almost a week ago now, well, really last sunday, too lazy to count the days, lol.. flowering under a 400 watt digilux hps with enhanced blue spectrum..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm growing what is in my sig.. the white x deadhead og, strawberry sour d x cherry ak, and larry and chem 4og from cali connection and one of bog's strawberry sour kush as well.. just flipped to 12/ 12 about almost a week ago now, well, really last sunday, too lazy to count the days, lol.. flowering under a 400 watt digilux hps with enhanced blue spectrum..


 Sounds like you got yourself an impressive garden. How can I join team cannabis?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2011)

all you gotta do ask my friend.. simple as that...


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> To many cops get their coffee at wawa. That's a terrible idea. Lol


True, but lots of stoners hang/work there as well! I'm not sure about these days, but it used to be that Wawa doesn't do drug testing, sooo...all those potheads that are looking for a job can apply there.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 25, 2011)

All of Wawa employees are potheads lol... ever see the gas pump Attendants? They all have attitude that says " I'm totally fucking BAKED duuuuuude.rofll

Gotta Love New Jersey laws.. Can't pump your own fucking gas.. How Almighty can they make it.. really, we need someone to pump our gas? But hey, if potheads can get the job so be it.



MsBotwin said:


> True, but lots of stoners hang/work there as well! I'm not sure about these days, but it used to be that Wawa doesn't do drug testing, sooo...all those potheads that are looking for a job can apply there.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

i got heritages, wawa, and 7-11 down here. i dont pick up from any of em btw. i know 3 diff kids got busted doin deals in parking lots. not a good idea. 
they dont call it the garden state for nothing


----------



## cannabisguru (Apr 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I've been a member here for a little over a year and haven't seen alot of noise from my Jersey brothers and sisters. We need to show people why they call this the garden state.


What part of Jersey you from?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 25, 2011)

I am at the very top east, 3 miles from the highest point in jersey. I live in the sticks at the corner of bum fucked and boy you got a pretty mouth. I don't live any where close to neither wawa or 7/11. I can't tell if people up here are stoned or just simple. I had to start growing.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I am at the very top east, 3 miles from the highest point in jersey. I live in the sticks at the corner of bum fucked and boy you got a pretty mouth. I don't live any where close to neither wawa or 7/11. I can't tell if people up here are stoned or just simple. I had to start growing.


lol i know where your talking about, my buddy lives nw jersey 10 min from the pennsy border, nuthin but sticks


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 25, 2011)

We got some cows and a bear too


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

lol, but plenty of area to grow outside, where i live my neighbors houses are 30 ft away from mine side to side, and maybe 150 ft front to back. i cant put anything outside  
its a nice 3 bedroom house but im only 20 min from philly and in the density of sj


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah unfortunatly I live next to a ton of people. I live on an old golf course and I'm surrounded by people. I kinda like the control of growing inside too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> lol, but plenty of area to grow outside, where i live my neighbors houses are 30 ft away from mine side to side, and maybe 150 ft front to back. i cant put anything outside
> its a nice 3 bedroom house but im only 20 min from philly and in the density of sj


damn sounds like you live next door to me mystified, lol...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn sounds like you live next door to me mystified, lol...


I DO!!!!

j/k but im pretty sure were close

i believe we use the same hydro shop


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> I DO!!!!
> 
> j/k but im pretty sure were close
> 
> i believe we use the same hydro shop


 the only peps i ever see in the dro store are a bunch of black kids that look like they rolled in from camden, i don't think that is you, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

i'm actually shocked that that dude manages to stay open to be honest, like i said, most of the time, i'm the only one in the store when i'm there.. he was on the phone one time w' a customer spending like three grand on some lights, so maybe he does do a nice business, who knows.. maybe most people are too afraid to hang out in there like i do and just run in and get what they need and go speeding off around the corner, lol....


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

lol nah not me, every time i go its just me and the guy, u checked out his side by side under leds? one is in a airpot and the other isnt, the one thats not is 2wice as big


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> lol nah not me, every time i go its just me and the guy, u checked out his side by side under leds? one is in a airpot and the other isnt, the one thats not is 2wice as big


 damn, that is crazy.. i always see it when i walk in, but usually forget to check it out once i'm inside though.. i really like the dude though, he has actually talked me out of buying more expensive shit saying that they cheaper product would work just as well.. he's got a customer out of me after that, and he usually will give me a nice break on shit that is like out of the box or what have you too..


----------



## matatan (Apr 25, 2011)

my local guy is a dick. lol. BUT he is very knowledgeable. he helped me with a couple things that i didnt want delivered to my house thru the internet. but, he overcharged. its all good tho paid in cash so no trace back to me.ithink thats how they stay in business racer, shit that costs 300 on the internet they charge 450, so when they do make sells it evens itself out.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

matatan said:


> my local guy is a dick. lol. BUT he is very knowledgeable. he helped me with a couple things that i didnt want delivered to my house thru the internet. but, he overcharged. its all good tho paid in cash so no trace back to me.ithink thats how they stay in business racer, shit that costs 300 on the internet they charge 450, so when they do make sells it evens itself out.


 yah, i'm sure we all pay more for it locally rather than from some super online shop like say htg supply, but once you add in shipping and shit like that, its not always such a huge savings.. and i just like to support the local guy even though i maybe paying a lil more rather than some nameless faceless jerkoff who could care less if he gets my $200 order, where at my local shop, that $200 may mean the difference of him staying in business another month...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

for hardware id agree, but for nutes and soils and all, its pretty comperable prices.

yeah guy told me its not worth buying super h2o2, said it kills all the bad stuff but kills all the good stuff too, not worth it


----------



## matatan (Apr 25, 2011)

yea. all the big shit i will buy from him. next up is co2tank and regulator. gonna make my bitches PLUMP! lol. 2 months out tho. moving to PA, dont want to get all setup just to tear shit down in a couple months


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 25, 2011)

I go to hydro 77 in caldwell. It's sad but I know more about stuff than most of the people that work there. Prices for soils and nutes are ok but everything else is mad costly. Since they're so far away I usually get stuff from online places.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

matatan said:


> yea. all the big shit i will buy from him. next up is co2tank and regulator. gonna make my bitches PLUMP! lol. 2 months out tho. moving to PA, dont want to get all setup just to tear shit down in a couple months


 don't know what part of pa your moving to, but just a heads up, stay far away from bristol hydro.. not sure what they are called now, but i've heard too many stories of them cooperating with the popo to allow me to risk going there..


----------



## matatan (Apr 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> don't know what part of pa your moving to, but just a heads up, stay far away from bristol hydro.. not sure what they are called now, but i've heard too many stories of them cooperating with the popo to allow me to risk going there..


reeeally......... thanx for the heads up, but yea i will be right of route 78, way north of bristol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 26, 2011)

matatan said:


> reeeally......... thanx for the heads up, but yea i will be right of route 78, way north of bristol


 yah, this guy i bought my first lamp from used used to shop there before they changed ownership a few years back now, and he is the one that told me about this.. he works in a news paper / magazine store, and therefore i guess he read all of the daily papers each day, and he would say that he saw more than one article related to someone getting busted after visiting that hydro store.. 
he even knew of someone personally that got busted as a result of that store.. ends up dude got followed from the store, and everything was ok for awhile, but all the while, he was being watched.. they were having a hard time digging anything up on him, so they decided to do a fake ups delivery to his house, and when they did so, he happened to have a bong or some shit out in the open, which was enough for them to get into the home i do believe, and after that it was game over...


----------



## matatan (Apr 26, 2011)

wow. call me paranoid but yea EVERYTIME i go to the hydro shop, i watch the cars in the parking lot, watch for people just standing around. and when i leave the shop i always look behind me to see if anyone is following me and i never take the same route back home... i dont play with pigs... 
alos one time 2 cop cars were parked facing each other talking to each other in the hydro shops parking lot, its not just the shop there its a mall strip, and i turned into the parking lot like FUCK. so i got out the car casually and went inside the chinese store right next to the hydro shop and ate and waited.. i was hoping they would leave by the time i was done eating but they wasnt so i just got back into my car and left. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 26, 2011)

matatan said:


> wow. call me paranoid but yea EVERYTIME i go to the hydro shop, i watch the cars in the parking lot, watch for people just standing around. and when i leave the shop i always look behind me to see if anyone is following me and i never take the same route back home... i dont play with pigs...
> alos one time 2 cop cars were parked facing each other talking to each other in the hydro shops parking lot, its not just the shop there its a mall strip, and i turned into the parking lot like FUCK. so i got out the car casually and went inside the chinese store right next to the hydro shop and ate and waited.. i was hoping they would leave by the time i was done eating but they wasnt so i just got back into my car and left. lol


 hey, i may call you paranoid, but do you know what else i call you as well?? a free man... i do the same as you.. pull into the parking lot, scope out what is going on before i get out of my car, and will get out of my car and finish my smoke before i go inside as well.. just want to make sure that there are no unfriendly's around.. and of course on the way home, i'm always in the rear view making sure no one is following me as well.. i also like to take someone else's car when i've got the chance to...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 26, 2011)

Better safe than sorry


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats Cape May for being voted the number 2 beach in the country


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 27, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Congrats Cape May for being voted the number 2 beach in the country


That's a little hard to believe. I can think of 5 beaches off the top of my head that kicks any jersey beach's ass. I remember my first trip to a jersey beach some chicks in lawn chairs tried to charge me 5 bucks. I laughed the whole time I walked pass them. Just give it time and mtv will fuck it up like they did sea side heights


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> That's a little hard to believe. I can think of 5 beaches off the top of my head that kicks any jersey beach's ass. I remember my first trip to a jersey beach some chicks in lawn chairs tried to charge me 5 bucks. I laughed the whole time I walked pass them. Just give it time and mtv will fuck it up like they did sea side heights


 seaside has always been fucked up, and who considers that a jersey beach is beyond me...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 27, 2011)

I really only know wildwood


----------



## matatan (Apr 27, 2011)

wildwood and seaside = lots of pussy


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cape May is really Beautiful but the best beach in New Jersey is Point Pleasant Beach. 

Some of the whitest sand ( almost Caribbean like ) and some of the BEST fishing i have ever done was in Point Pleasant Beach. 

Seriously, I would love to get married to my fiancé on Point Pleasant Beach if i had the funds .


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

where is point pleasant beach at worm?? i'm taking it's a lil more north of say cape may, but honestly every beach would be, lol.. but i'm not sure where point pleasant is at though.. i'm kinda thinking a lil above lbi??


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 27, 2011)

Point Pleasant is Just North of Seaside Heights and speaking of LBI, They also have some of the best fishing boats I've ever been on.

You ever smoke a Joint/Blunt @ night, while fishing?? It's the bees knees man ... lol .. but seriously, it's highly enjoyable.









racerboy71 said:


> where is point pleasant beach at worm?? i'm taking it's a lil more north of say cape may, but honestly every beach would be, lol.. but i'm not sure where point pleasant is at though.. i'm kinda thinking a lil above lbi??


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Point Pleasant is Just North of Seaside Heights and speaking of LBI, They also have some of the best fishing boats I've ever been on.
> 
> You ever smoke a Joint/Blunt @ night, while fishing?? It's the bees knees man ... lol .. but seriously, it's highly enjoyable.


 lol, no wonder why i've never heard of it, anything much more north of say lbi, and it may as well be in another state completely.. i don't know shit about north jersey, and don't care to either to be honest.. no offense to our northern brothers of course, just too much of mtv's jersey shore has tainted my opinion some what.. i can stand all of those people on that show who like to think of nj as new york light.. i consider myself more of a philly boy really than i do a jersey boy, as i spent a lot of my youth in 20's in the city of brotherly love, and don't think i have much in common with the situation and the rest of those ny light crew..


----------



## matatan (Apr 27, 2011)

jersey shore does not represent north jersey. not even close. only thing we have in common is we go to the wildwood or seaside to fuck. i did go to high school with italians, but they was more dominicans and blacks than any other race.

mtv just found a catchy thing to cling on to, italians in jersey mixed with liquor and club music lol. and its worked them dudes got aniother season on the way.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have one sentence for this paragraph. Maybe two 

Mother fucking right.. I feel the same way bro. I would love to beat the shit out of "Situation" with a Black iron pipe in his legs till the bone is exposed and he cries
[video=youtube;7WVywXAp-JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WVywXAp-JI[/video]
SERIOUSLY.....

Did you see how bad he Bombed on The Roast?? Dude..... It....Was....Baaaaad.
REAL BAD.. You gotta see it to believe how bad he did..



racerboy71 said:


> lol, no wonder why i've never heard of it, anything much more north of say lbi, and it may as well be in another state completely.. i don't know shit about north jersey, and don't care to either to be honest.. no offense to our northern brothers of course, just too much of mtv's jersey shore has tainted my opinion some what.. i can stand all of those people on that show who like to think of nj as new york light.. i consider myself more of a philly boy really than i do a jersey boy, as i spent a lot of my youth in 20's in the city of brotherly love, and don't think i have much in common with the situation and the rest of those ny light crew..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

matatan said:


> jersey shore does not represent north jersey. not even close. only thing we have in common is we go to the wildwood or seaside to fuck. i did go to high school with italians, but they was more dominicans and blacks than any other race.
> 
> mtv just found a catchy thing to cling on to, italians in jersey mixed with liquor and club music lol. and its worked them dudes got aniother season on the way.


 yah, i know i'm being a complete ass, and i should know much better matatan, i'm sure that there are a lot of really nice places in n jersey, and not just the soprano's and jersey shore shit i see on tv.. fuck, i know that there is ton's of money in some parts of n jersey, i see where the dude from run dmc lives at, lol.. but seriously though, i forget the county, but i do know that up in northern jersey its one of the highest number of million dollar homes per mile or what ever it is..
and i'm sure that there are some parts of n jersey that are more of the woodsy type of area's that i prefer too.. i know that over by the jersey / pennsy border and the delaware water gap, its beautiful up there.. 
don't take my comments as being serious, i like to joke around a lot.. i kid, i kid.. i'm sure that n jersey gets shit on by tv, and my being from the state, i more than anyone, should realize this and not be one of the asshats that takes things i see on tv for real..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> I have one sentence for this paragraph. Maybe two
> 
> Mother fucking right.. I feel the same way bro. I would love to beat the shit out of "Situation" with a Black iron pipe in his legs till the bone is exposed and he cries
> [video=youtube;7WVywXAp-JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WVywXAp-JI[/video]
> ...


 i didn't see it, but i heard all of the "highlights" on the stern show right after it happened.. and tbg, what do people expect, dude is no comedian, he's some ex model that lucked out and got a hot show on mtv, nothing more, nothing less.. it takes a really talented person like lisa lampanelly or gilbert grodfry to kill on roasts.. its not only about the jokes, but their is tons of timing involved in being a comedian...
the thing is, i'm sure that the situation didn't actually write any of his own material for the roast, and he still couldn't even get the timing down for someone else's work.. but like i said, its not easy doing that kind of work.. not that i'm saying that i think the sit is a tool, of course he is, lol...


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 27, 2011)

Racer,,, Trust me when i tell you, There is NO WAY in hell anyone wrote those jokes for him.. That's how BAD they were..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Racer,,, Trust me when i tell you, There is NO WAY in hell anyone wrote those jokes for him.. That's how BAD they were..


 lol, not good...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 27, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Racer,,, Trust me when i tell you, There is NO WAY in hell anyone wrote those jokes for him.. That's how BAD they were..


 but even still, i don't know what people expected of the dude, not that i'm standing up for him, but you kinda knew that he was going to fall on his face when he stood up, didn't you?? lol..

i've seen professional comedians bomb at roasts.. its definitely a talent that not manner have.. you have to walk a very thin line of being cruel, yet funny..


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 27, 2011)

100% agree with you on that.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure they Invited his dumb-ass just so they could watch his ass BOMB.. Thats like getting a Trophy, having him humiliate himself on a National televised show as popular as The Roast.

He got setup for failure and it was fucking EPIC!!!



racerboy71 said:


> but even still, i don't know what people expected of the dude, not that i'm standing up for him, but you kinda knew that he was going to fall on his face when he stood up, didn't you?? lol..
> 
> i've seen professional comedians bomb at roasts.. its definitely a talent that not manner have.. you have to walk a very thin line of being cruel, yet funny..


----------



## matatan (Apr 27, 2011)

it was incredible how bad he did... i almost felt bad for him, ALMOST lol.
racer its all good man. there are ghettos, woodsy and suburbs in n jersey, a bit of everything, rev run lives in upper saddle river off of route 17. thats bergen county really nice areas there and sussex county. passaic county is city type/ghetto.


----------



## ataxia (Apr 28, 2011)

matatan said:


> wow. call me paranoid but yea EVERYTIME i go to the hydro shop, i watch the cars in the parking lot, watch for people just standing around. and when i leave the shop i always look behind me to see if anyone is following me and i never take the same route back home... i dont play with pigs...
> alos one time 2 cop cars were parked facing each other talking to each other in the hydro shops parking lot, its not just the shop there its a mall strip, and i turned into the parking lot like FUCK. so i got out the car casually and went inside the chinese store right next to the hydro shop and ate and waited.. i was hoping they would leave by the time i was done eating but they wasnt so i just got back into my car and left. lol


if you think that scary ....try having your hydo shop wedged literally between, District Court, FD, gunshop and not to mention there is a headshop on the other side of that. 
I worried alot and still do going to the shop but, Even though i may be the only one in there at the moment there are WAY MORE than we know of using the shops. Some legit, but most for purposes such as ours. I think the cops are hip to what goes on. I've also talked to retired cops who don't give a fuck and think it's hypocritical for smokers to be arrested. matter of fact ... on tuesday i saw my retired cop friend and he asked how my 4/20 was in a completely sincere manner. fuckin funny



dannyboy602 said:


> Congrats Cape May for being voted the number 2 beach in the country


 Fuck Cape May and Wildwood. ..... got busted ( rightly so) but the cops in those towns are PRAYING for you step out of line. REVENUE!!!!!!!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 28, 2011)

Anybody play golf?


----------



## ataxia (Apr 29, 2011)

don't know if anyone follows but tons of great info on NJ mm not to mention it's coverage of east coast law reform.
www.freedomisgreen.com


----------



## laurence oneill (Apr 30, 2011)

im from jersey and i dont play golf but i do enjoy some discgolf in warwick from time to time


----------



## gopherbuddah (Apr 30, 2011)

laurence oneill said:


> im from jersey and i dont play golf but i do enjoy some discgolf in warwick from time to time


Welcome to the party mr oneil. I tried disc golf once and sucked. I lost one of friends discs. Warwick, NY?


----------



## laurence oneill (Apr 30, 2011)

yes warwick ny i live about 10 min away.....i havent lost a disc yet lol


----------



## laurence oneill (Apr 30, 2011)

and no welcome needed ive been high for years im just here to give info i know so i can help ppl like me


----------



## willsmokeyou (May 1, 2011)

north jersey represent!


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 1, 2011)

willsmokeyou said:


> north jersey represent!


That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

willsmokeyou said:


> north jersey represent!


 bah humbug, lol....


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> bah humbug, lol....


What? I was starting to feel all alone up here.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> What? I was starting to feel all alone up here.


 lol, i was just effing around.. nah, its cool that we have some people from our state repping on here... i don't care if you're from the northern part of the state, or the southern, after all, we are the garden state, now lets show the world why that is...


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i was just effing around.. nah, its cool that we have some people from our state repping on here... i don't care if you're from the northern part of the state, or the southern, after all, we are the garden state, now lets show the world why that is...


Yes sir. 
http://www.damnsam.com/Damn_Sam_Productions/Welcome_to_Damn_Sam_Productions.html has anyone heard of these guys? They used to host harvest fest.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 3, 2011)

their site seems pretty simple, not much goin on but i like what they stand for.
what's harvest fest? never heard of it


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 3, 2011)

It was a huge three day music fest in up state NY. They held it at a private camp ground and hosted a mini cannabis cup. They didn't do it last year and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was coming back this year.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 3, 2011)

sounds awesome, i got some sweet hash and some window pane gel tabs from allgood in 2009

i didnt personally go but my mind was still blown.

a mini cup in ny? wish i was there. for sure keep us posted if you find out any info of another


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> It was a huge three day music fest in up state NY. They held it at a private camp ground and hosted a mini cannabis cup. They didn't do it last year and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was coming back this year.


 i have heard about it from this dude that i used to work with, but i never knew too much info on it.. like two years or so ago, he got some chocolate shrooms that he said came from the harvest feast, and he was always talking about it, but i don't think he's ever been either..
but ever since then, i've been dying to go, but its one of those things that i never hear much about any where until its over and done with, and even than i never hear that much about it, but fuck, i'd love to go to it for sure.. would be awesome to say the least.. 
i have even tried looking it up online a few times, but never find poo on it, and i asked this guy i know on here that lives in upstate ny if he ever heard of it, and i may as well have asked him if he was at the moon landing, lol..
and i'm with mystified on this one, if you find out any info on it, let us know, i would love to go... it would be way too cool if my bud was ready, i would enter some if i thought it was worthy, but even if the timing was off, i'd still love to go to the fest.. keep us posted gopher..


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 3, 2011)

It usually happens in october. I'll do everything I can to find out.


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2011)

If it's in October maybe i can go as a slightly early B-day gift to myself. 

That would be the shit..

Keep us inform wouldya. I wouldn't mind being at a fest with like minded people, Plus weed seems to be the Only substance that DOES NOT ruin or interfere with my Day to day life.

That's the Gods honest truth right there.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> It usually happens in october. I'll do everything I can to find out.


 yah, i would think it would be around the fall time if its an outdoor bud harvest fest, lol.. but yah, i would love to attend such a thing.. how on earth do you hear about things like that though unless you're a local or something or know someone who attends it?? like i said, i've tried doing like google searches in the past, but came up with nada...
do you know what town it has been held in in the past at all??


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> If it's in October maybe i can go as a slightly early B-day gift to myself.
> 
> That would be the shit..
> 
> ...


 lol on that last comment worm, and i agree.. i've had my issues with hard drugs in the past, and let me tell you that they are a road to no where pretty much.. but weed, i can smoke it every day, and usually do, and it does nothing to interfere with my day to day goings on.. and in fact, a lot of time, i think weed helps to motivate me, especially a nice sativa like a haze.. i would smoke a nice bowl at lunch time at work, then i would come back in and start to clean the entire press and the work area and shit.. start mopping the floor and all, lol.. but if i wasn't smoking, fuck that, i wasn't cleaning poo..


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2011)

Word word. I'm battling Demons On a day to day basis . It becomes mentally physically draining for me.

I've lost my fiancé of 4 years over certain substances, amongst other things and it's a hard way to live your life.

When i smoke weed everything is good, life is good, work is fun and i am motivated to complete every task i have that need to be dealt with.

It's the way to go man. +rep Homie.



racerboy71 said:


> lol on that last comment worm, and i agree.. i've had my issues with hard drugs in the past, and let me tell you that they are a road to no where pretty much.. but weed, i can smoke it every day, and usually do, and it does nothing to interfere with my day to day goings on.. and in fact, a lot of time, i think weed helps to motivate me, especially a nice sativa like a haze.. i would smoke a nice bowl at lunch time at work, then i would come back in and start to clean the entire press and the work area and shit.. start mopping the floor and all, lol.. but if i wasn't smoking, fuck that, i wasn't cleaning poo..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Word word. I'm battling Demons On a day to day basis . It becomes mentally physically draining for me.
> 
> I've lost my fiancé of 4 years over certain substances, amongst other things and it's a hard way to live your life.
> 
> ...


 i've also had my demons in my past worm.. started out using coke, than graduated to ready rock, than i went to get my phd in drug use and started using heroin.. i also lost my girl friend of 7 years due basically to my drug use, and of course all of the lies i had to tell her to cover my use, but it was basically over my drug use.. our last night as a couple, i was with a buddy of mine, and took 8 blue zannies, and blacked out and crashed my car into a tree not too far from her house.. all i remember of the night was being handcuffed to the hospital bed, and of course he dumping me on the ride home from the police dpt in the morning the day after.. how i ever regret loosing her every day.. and the worst part is that she is now dating someone whom i think is more of a loser than i was.. it just makes me so sick to think about to be completely honest..
but i've been clean now for ten years, but of course i still smoke the ganja, but i don't really consider that to be a drug to be honest.. and i don't really drink much anymore cuz it always makes me want to run out and do coke, and well, i can't be having any of that at this point in my life..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

edit.. i just reread my last post.. and i meant to say her dumping me and not he, just to clarify things, lol.. not that there is anything wrong with being gay, its just that i'm not, lol..


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2011)

Weed is a substance and not a drug, not to me. It's funny how you used the word "graduated" in the same way I do.

I'm happy you beat the odds man, not to many people beat the odds so it's good to hear a winner. This is the one scenario where failing is the best way to go so to speak.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Weed is a substance and not a drug, not to me. It's funny how you used the word "graduated" in the same way I do.
> 
> I'm happy you beat the odds man, not to many people beat the odds so it's good to hear a winner. This is the one scenario where failing is the best way to go so to speak.


 yah, i consider myself very fortunate to be honest with you.. i know it sucks that i lost my girl over it, but atleast i still have my life.. i knew this dude that i worked with, and he made me look like i was straight edge, lol.. he did tons of benzo's on top of shooting dope and coke for year.. he eventually got clean, and was clean for i wanna say a year or two.. met a nice new girl while he was getting clean, starting dating her, and they had just bought a new condo together and had moved in.. well, his son was staying the night with him and his girl one night, and his girl went to bed, and my boy was on the computer.. all of a sudden, his son goes into his girl and said that daddy was slumped over the computer and not moving.. dude fucking just dropped out just like that from a heart attack after being clean for a year or two.. all of the wreckage of his past had finally caught up with him, and he paid with his life, even though he was clean at the time.. that shit fucked me up pretty good as i was friendly with him and all, and he was clean and shit when it happened.. people think that once you're clean, life is a bed of roses, but let me be the first to tell you that life still happens, clean or not.. to say that his girl was a mess over the whole thing is a huge understatement.. dude was only i think 34 at the time, but like i said, he couldn't out run his past...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 3, 2011)

i just lost a very close friend a month ago from H od, like you guys, i had my issues with hard drugs, about 4 years of cocaine and crack abuse. it was a 150$ a day habit and it was costing me my life. i was robbed at gun point, barrel to the face and from that day on i never touched the white stuff again. nothing like fearing for your life to put things in perspective. i will never regret that situation because it saved my life. i didnt even smoke weed for 5 months after. but i came to my senses and love the plant we call marijuana. i still experiment with hallucinatory substances but thats more a spiritual thing. stay clean, stay alive, and you get to stay smokin weed


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2011)

To the OP, I am sorry that it looks like we are thread jacking but I assure you this is just reall talk.

Racer, you ever have dreams that you used again and wake up mad, thinking maybe you did use in real life?

That story is sad and tragic. Things like that make me wonder if I will be spared more time once alls said and done. 
I can't win this battle if I feel I will lose reguardless if I am clean or not. That's a freightning scenario to me 
(As it should be)

The fucked up thing is when I was with my wifey, I was affraid to get help thinking she would leave me, feeling like she would view me as weak and incapable of winning this battle. That backfired on me in the most fucked up way but it's giving me time to get my shit together.

I think about her everynight, as the wound is still fresh.

I keep a picture of her,her daughter, my daughter and I on my night stand to remind me what I have lost over this shit.
I love her, I am honored to have met her and been with her. Her leaving was her way of saying I was better then this.

What was once something great turned into something tragic and I feel ashamed that I was unable to rise to the occasion. Be the man that I should have been.

Right now I am aiming for progress, NOT perfection, thus where people tend to feel defeated.
Knowing that now helps me to realize that this is not and overnight battle.

Taking it day by day and remembering what I can lose and what I have lost is what drives me.

I am ashamed that it came to this but I have to face the music now.



racerboy71 said:


> yah, i consider myself very fortunate to be honest with you.. i know it sucks that i lost my girl over it, but atleast i still have my life.. i knew this dude that i worked with, and he made me look like i was straight edge, lol.. he did tons of benzo's on top of shooting dope and coke for year.. he eventually got clean, and was clean for i wanna say a year or two.. met a nice new girl while he was getting clean, starting dating her, and they had just bought a new condo together and had moved in.. well, his son was staying the night with him and his girl one night, and his girl went to bed, and my boy was on the computer.. all of a sudden, his son goes into his girl and said that daddy was slumped over the computer and not moving.. dude fucking just dropped out just like that from a heart attack after being clean for a year or two.. all of the wreckage of his past had finally caught up with him, and he paid with his life, even though he was clean at the time.. that shit fucked me up pretty good as i was friendly with him and all, and he was clean and shit when it happened.. people think that once you're clean, life is a bed of roses, but let me be the first to tell you that life still happens, clean or not.. to say that his girl was a mess over the whole thing is a huge understatement.. dude was only i think 34 at the time, but like i said, he couldn't out run his past...


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2011)

I feel for you man. I am sorry for your lost. Its sad that it ruins lives.

Now more then ever I have to do whatever I have to do to win the war within me.





mystifiedbongs said:


> i just lost a very close friend a month ago from H od, like you guys, i had my issues with hard drugs, about 4 years of cocaine and crack abuse. it was a 150$ a day habit and it was costing me my life. i was robbed at gun point, barrel to the face and from that day on i never touched the white stuff again. nothing like fearing for your life to put things in perspective. i will never regret that situation because it saved my life. i didnt even smoke weed for 5 months after. but i came to my senses and love the plant we call marijuana. i still experiment with hallucinatory substances but thats more a spiritual thing. stay clean, stay alive, and you get to stay smokin weed


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> I feel for you man. I am sorry for your lost. Its sad that it ruins lives.
> 
> Now more then ever I have to do whatever I have to do to win the war within me.


 once again to the op, sorry about hi jacking your thread m8, but sometimes things need to be said, and it shouldn't really matter where they are said, so long as the message gets out there, so i hope you don't mind too much..
anyhoo's, worm its all up to you if you want to get clean.. it took me loosing a lot of things that i cared greatly about, and still to this day do, before i could even think about getting clean.. i had tried in the past for her, for my parents, for everyone but me, and of course it didn't work..
it wasn't until the day that i found out that my ex had her first kid that i finally decided to get clean.. something in my head snapped into place, and i realized here i was still using, trying to kill the pain of everything, and at the same time, life was passing me by.. life was still going on for everyone else, my girl had moved on, people were still getting up and going on with their life every day, but here i was stuck in this rut, not going any where but backwards, and in the blink of any eye, 5 or more years had passed my by, and i realized that i basically had two choices in life, to keep using, and end up in more jails, institutions like rehabs and hospitals, if i was lucky that is, or dead pretty much.. they were more choices if i were to continue to use, and if i tried to say other wise, i knew i was only trying to fool myself.. 
so, my only other option was to get clean, to stop using, and to get on with my life the way that i knew it was supposed to be lived.. getting up every day, facing the world for what it is, the good and the bad, and to simply go through the day without having to put a chemical in my body to get through it.. i never thought that i could do it, but fuck man, i was simply getting older each and every day that i kept using.. i couldn't imagine sitting back and watching another say 5 or 10 or even 20 years of my life flash by and me still be doing the same stupid ass shit and keep getting the same stupid ass results... i didn't want to wake up and be a 50 year old man knowing that i had just wasted the best years of my life on some real bullshit like a drug addiction... trust me, it was hard enough to wake up at 30 and try and start a new life, and it still is.. some days i feel like i'll never met a good girl and start a family, as it seems like all of the girls my age are either married, or have kids, or both.. but i know that there is someone out there for me.. but i can only imagine how i would feel if i were say 50 instead of 30 when i got clean.. it would be a real nightmare.. if i were even lucky enough to live to be that long... idk, getting clean was simply the hardest thing that i've ever had to do in my life, but at the end of the day it was completely worth it.. i have gained my self respect back, not to mention the trust of the people who are the closest to me like my mother, the one whom i never thought would ever trust me again.. and today i have a wonderful relationship with my nephew.. i am pretty much his father figure, and its such a great feeling knowing that he looks up to me.. it is something that i know i would never of had the chance to experience had i not gotten clean.. nor would i have wanted to have been bothered with it to be honest.. when i was using, it was all about me, and only me.. i didn't care whom i hurt, and who i had to steal from to get what i needed, so long as i got what i needed in the end, it was worth it to me back then..
things today have changed... life is no longer all about just me.. i try to be the best son i can to my mom, and i try and be the best uncle / father figure to my nephew, and although the rewards aren't tangible and i can't hold them in my hands, i know that they are there none the less, and they fill my soul way more than drugs ever could..
now don't get me wrong, life still happens, and i still have bad days, some really bad days at that.. i got laid off from my job recently, and i've been super depressed over it... but you know what, i'm free, i'm not sitting in some fucking jail cell like i was when i was using, and i have a roof over my head and people in my life who care about me and want to see me do good, all of which i also never had when i was using.. shit happens, but i don't have to use because of any of it, that only makes more shit for me to have to deal with.. for me to stop using, i had realized that the pain that i was trying to cover of say loosing my girl, was now less then the pain i was creating for myself by using drugs, so it just seemed completely stupid to me.. it really came down to no longer wanting to be in pain every day anymore, and i knew that must of my pain was self inflicted, so to stop the pain, i had to stop doing the things that caused pain for me, which basically all came from my using and all of the bs that came from using.. once i realized this, it was pretty much game over for me..
and the way i look at my friend who died.. yah, he is dead and gone, worm food if you will, but atleast he had those last two or three years clean and got to experience and live life the way it was meant to be lived.. he died loved by a great girl and had his son back in his life, both of which i know never would have happened had he never gotten clean.. so although he is dead and buried, atleast he had those few good years and got to see what life should have been like for him from the get go.. he had those few great years of love and happiness that otherwise would have been two or three more years of pain and bullshit and all of the other shit that comes along with a life of active addiction.. and for that, i am grateful.. 

ok ok.. rant over, and once again sorry to the op, but i always feel like if my pain and history can help even one person, then it was well worth my having to live it to be able to help that person..


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 3, 2011)

My thread is you thread brother


----------



## BflexNJshore (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I totally forgot about this thread! Seems it took a different turn there! ANYWAYS whats the good word? Im into day 45 of a SLH aero/nft hybrid. Used a blackstart 240w LED for 7 weeks of veg and a 600w hps and they are now very STICKY! LED is really the way to go! Using Hesi nutes was the best decision....EVER!


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 5, 2011)

BflexNJshore said:


> Hey guys, I totally forgot about this thread! Seems it took a different turn there! ANYWAYS whats the good word? Im into day 45 of a SLH aero/nft hybrid. Used a blackstart 240w LED for 7 weeks of veg and a 600w hps and they are now very STICKY! LED is really the way to go! Using Hesi nutes was the best decision....EVER!


i got an lsd that's almost done. show me your's i'll show you mine


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 5, 2011)

heres my crop as of yesterday


----------



## worm5376 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for being a good sport and allowing us to use your thread.

You're a cool dude and will fit in well here. Stick around gopher! 



gopherbuddah said:


> My thread is you thread brother


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 6, 2011)

Here's some pics of my LSD from today (day 46 of 12/12)


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 6, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Thanks for being a good sport and allowing us to use your thread.
> 
> You're a cool dude and will fit in well here. Stick around gopher!


 I'm just glad this thread finally took off.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 6, 2011)

beautiful bro..... some nice lookin plants right there


gopherbuddah said:


> Here's some pics of my LSD from today (day 46 of 12/12)
> View attachment 1586965View attachment 1586966View attachment 1586967View attachment 1586964


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 6, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## worm5376 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah they look real healthy, lush and green. Job well done


----------



## laurence oneill (May 7, 2011)

so we have hilos flying around up here in the sussex,wantage area be carefull brothers


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 7, 2011)

laurence oneill said:


> so we have hilos flying around up here in the sussex,wantage area be carefull brothers


 Thanx for the heads up


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 11, 2011)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 11, 2011)

lol... was wondering the same thing, hows everyones week so far?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Where'd everybody go?


 betson's.. big furniture sale, lol.... i kid, i kid, betson's has been out of business for ages now.. i'm still here chilling out.. whats up jersey??


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 12, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> lol... was wondering the same thing, hows everyones week so far?


 I'm having a great week so far. Cut down my cheese, gonna be a good weekend. Nice new avatar racer


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I'm having a great week so far. Cut down my cheese, gonna be a good weekend. Nice new avatar racer


 thanks.. i saw it on a t shirt for sale some where, and stole it from there, i liked it, lol..
who's cheese did you grow gopher??


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks.. i saw it on a t shirt for sale some where, and stole it from there, i liked it, lol..
> who's cheese did you grow gopher??


 Reserva Privada's L.A. Confidental Cheese. Got 3 ozs and only vegged for a month.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Reserva Privada's L.A. Confidental Cheese. Got 3 ozs and only vegged for a month.


 nice.. i got a free pack of those a few months back from the tude..


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. i got a free pack of those a few months back from the tude..


It's some fun smoke. You should stop by and try it out


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 20, 2011)

Too personal?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 20, 2011)

lol... to some it is

im smoking the blondest bubble hash ive ever seen... gots me sooo lifted
hbu?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 20, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Too personal?


 nah, shit, i'll be right over.. i had to go on a smoke break for about 45 days so i could pass my ua with flying colors, and since that went off on tuesday, i'm back to being best m8's with my roor again..


----------



## matatan (May 21, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
SIIICK promo, thought i spread the word to my jersians


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 21, 2011)

is indeed a sick promo, im sure taking advantage of that


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 21, 2011)

That is quite the promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 21, 2011)

matatan said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
> SIIICK promo, thought i spread the word to my jersians


 gee, is that the, sorry we let your info get out and now some other website has ur safe addy's and email's promo?? sure looking that way to me, lmao.. and what pisses me off, did anyone ever see who won the trip to the dam during the big bday promo?? i mean, i'm on that site all of the time, or was, and i never saw anyone's name saying that person won the trip to the dam in the past.. just wondering..


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 21, 2011)

hey man, yeah the guys name is
*Richard Smith
i just want to thank Attitude again for letting me send your Birthday with you in Amsterdam !!!*



thats his comment on the facebook page


----------



## brooklyn718 (May 21, 2011)

I know medical was passed in New Jersey recently, is it in effect?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 21, 2011)

eh its fucked still man, 6 state run facilities, thc limitations, extremely strict qualifications. nobody can grow their own and the stuff the state supplies isnt allowed over 1-% thc or sumthin like that


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 21, 2011)

10%* sorry


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 21, 2011)

So I'm thinking of stepping my game up and try for an lb every 21/2 months. I wanna get 2 of these, http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-1000w-Grow-Tent-Kit.asp# , use one to veg for 2 months, the other to flower. I think if I top 4 plants twice and use 1000w of light I should get 5 ozs a plant. What do you guys think?


----------



## matatan (May 22, 2011)

diy! this is my 4x8x7 room within a room im currently building, i will have 2 600watters going. i will start with one 600 and as the new ladies get bigger i will add the other 600.
pics4-6 is my blueberry that has been vegging for waaaaaay to long, but it is what it is, hopefully ill be down by tomorrow night, run it for 24hours, check the temps, adjust, then put the bitch in there on monday, tuesday the latest


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 22, 2011)

thats alot like my eventual set up
after this harvest i will buy 2 600w lights to put in my 4x8x7 tent and flower in there
veg in my 5x5x7 under 400w that i have now


matatan said:


> diy! this is my 4x8x7 room within a room im currently building, i will have 2 600watters going. i will start with one 600 and as the new ladies get bigger i will add the other 600.
> pics4-6 is my blueberry that has been vegging for waaaaaay to long, but it is what it is, hopefully ill be down by tomorrow night, run it for 24hours, check the temps, adjust, then put the bitch in there on monday, tuesday the latest


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 22, 2011)

hope you enjoy this as much as I did http://www.4shared.com/video/YRJcwQJE/The_Boondocks_-_s03e12_-_Mr_Me.html


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (May 22, 2011)

central jersey here


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

BlondeBabe420 said:


> central jersey here


 what's up blonde?? glad to have you here.. small state, but always nice to see that there are some of us out there doing our part..


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (May 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what's up blonde?? glad to have you here.. small state, but always nice to see that there are some of us out there doing our part..


of course, how are you?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

BlondeBabe420 said:


> of course, how are you?


 i'm chillin.. not much going on really.. gotta go and water and feed the girls in a lil while though.. growing some larry og from cali connection and some the white x deadhead og atm.. about four or so weeks into flower and starting to look pretty nice..
what about you, growing anything now??


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (May 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm chillin.. not much going on really.. gotta go and water and feed the girls in a lil while though.. growing some larry og from cali connection and some the white x deadhead og atm.. about four or so weeks into flower and starting to look pretty nice..
> what about you, growing anything now??


sounds pretty nice, hope they turn out lovley. but nah i started growing a couple years ago then tried the hydro system back in october. i really should start up again, just been busy though


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

yah, definitely should start growing again.. so much fun and not only that, but saves you so much money too..
i'm not into hydro too much, just growing in some fox farms ocean forest indoors under a 400 watt hps/ mh.. yah, the larry's are sstarting to frost up nicely for me..


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 25, 2011)

So...this is what I'm smokin. The one on the right is the cheese and on the left is the lsd. View attachment 1618249


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> So...this is what I'm smokin. The one on the right is the cheese and on the left is the lsd. View attachment 1618249View attachment 1618250


 nice, that lsd looks sick.. don't know how it smokes cuz no one has given me directions to their house yet, lol, but i love the colors and shit of it, looks sick, nice bag appeal to it for sure..


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 26, 2011)

this is whats in my stash atm
7g of bubblehash
56g Afghan x Blueberry


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> this is whats in my stash atm
> 7g of bubblehash
> 56g Afghan x Blueberry
> View attachment 1618587View attachment 1618588View attachment 1618589


 damn, i'm soo salty over that bubble..


----------



## Dannii2012 (May 26, 2011)

Anyone People On Here In Kent.. (UK).?


----------



## Dannii2012 (May 26, 2011)

My Bad Guys... Wasnt Supposed To Have Posted Here Sorry x


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, that lsd looks sick.. don't know how it smokes cuz no one has given me directions to their house yet, lol, but i love the colors and shit of it, looks sick, nice bag appeal to it for sure..


 I'd love to share some of this lsd. I'm gonna be in your neck of the woods sat. june 4.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 26, 2011)

then you'll be in the shoulderish of my woods
we should have a sj smoke out
i got the smash


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 26, 2011)

I can bring some pretty tasty funkyness to this little hoodledoins.


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 26, 2011)

Who wants to meet for coffee?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 28, 2011)

how about a beer? haha
ive been up all night, finished setting up all the additions in my room... had about 4 cups of coffee this am
i was able to squeeze in about 45 min nap

i got both my tents goin now
5x5 for veg
4x8 for flower

the plants have so much more room as do i
only thing left to do is buy a y splitter for my ducting to tie the second tent in... and 8inch ducting to go to this 8x24 phresh carbon filter

i also am turning a rubbermaid tote into a clonling/seedling station
spray painting the inside flat white, and the outside flat black
have a single 2ft t5 in there and rapid rooters tray and dome

im so close to my desired final set up... just need more light in flower and im happy

im veeeeerrryyy temtpted to go hydro with a CAP ebb n grow system
the hydro store has the 12 bucket kit for 550
problem is i dunot know how i'd do seperate veg and flower rooms

any advise?

also should i supercrop this bitch? she got way too big
nevilles haze2 months veg
View attachment 1622369
im talking about the one to the right


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)

Your set up sounds great. I can't wait to get my big boy set up and start growing bigger better plants. I don't know anything about hydro tho. I would guess that you'd have to have a seperate tub for both rooms. But again I'm just guessing so I could be very, very wrong. And hell yeah you should super crop that bitch


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Your set up sounds great. I can't wait to get my big boy set up and start growing bigger better plants. I don't know anything about hydro tho. I would guess that you'd have to have a seperate tub for both rooms. But again I'm just guessing so I could be very, very wrong. And hell yeah you should super crop that bitch


 yah, i agree, i love super cropping my bitches.. works great, and i think it helps with yields as well as it allows some more light to get to the what was once lower buds.. great technique ime..


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)

Starting my next grow. I'm going with DNA Genitic's Chocolope, Emerald Triangle's Emerald Jack and Super Sour O.G. Here we go


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2011)

sounds sweet.. i always wanted the chocolope myself, but got tired of waiting for it to come back in stock, so i finally ended up ordering sannies chocolate rain, chocolope x dj shorts cocoa kush, and it was some really nice fire, and that shit had a stink to it like no other ...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> sounds sweet.. i always wanted the chocolope myself, but got tired of waiting for it to come back in stock, so i finally ended up ordering sannies chocolate rain, chocolope x dj shorts cocoa kush, and it was some really nice fire, and that shit had a stink to it like no other ...


Yeah man I loved the old chocolate thai I used to pick up. The super sour og is bluberry crossed with sour diesel, can't wait for this one either. Gonna be a long 3 months


----------



## willsmokeyou (Jun 1, 2011)

hey all jersey folks. nebody tryin outdoors this year? anddd that harvest fest sounds incredible!!! please keep us jersey smokers up to date with thatt


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2011)

i would love to grow outdoors as i'm sure mystified would as well, but we live in the middle of suburbia and it is not so easy to pull off around our way...
a few years ago i had a nice northern lights going outdoors but i got a lil paranoid and ripped it out as it was getting to large and too close to prying eyes..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 1, 2011)

Victory Lane?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, yah, was just talking to mystified about it.. it's on like teflon..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 1, 2011)

like Donkey Kong with no reset button


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> like Donkey Kong with no reset button


 you know it, lol....


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

Should I be nervous they opened a banjo shop next to a canoe rental place down the street from my house?


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 2, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> From what I understand Jersey is a medicinal state in name only. Nobody has a card, no doctors, no despensaries, and there will be no caregivers. Everything grown and despensed will go through the government. They plan on having despensaries in regions and they will be state run. Jersey tried to get Rutgers to grow for them but they would've lost alot of federal funding so, they don't have anyone to grow for them. Here is a little info on the progress http://www.freedomisgreen.com/new-jersey-licenses-six-alternative-treatment-centers-for-medical-marijuana/. By the way nice avatar



Shit Id grow for them and Im sure alot of others would too. Cheers


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2011)

hmm. i thought you said you didn't live near any pineys?? lol.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hmm. i thought you said you didn't live near any pineys?? lol.


 Even worse man I'm in the mountains


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Even worse man I'm in the mountains


 i don't see a problem with that m8...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

soul11223 said:


> Shit I&#8217;d grow for them and I&#8217;m sure alot of others would too. Cheers


So would I friend, so would I. Hell I even have an 18 hole golf course in my back yard that's been closed for 2 years to grow it on


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i don't see a problem with that m8...


 Yeah? You should come visit sometime., then you'd see what I'm talking about


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Yeah? You should come visit sometime., then you'd see what I'm talking about


 lol, that's k, i'll just take your word on it... any nice lil lakes on the golf course to go fishing at??


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

I got 3 to choose from


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I got 3 to choose from


 damn... what kind of fish you got swimming around up there?? large mouth, pickerel? sunny's and crappies?? do you have smallies as well?? we don't tend to have smallies around my way at all, which i was we did, smallies are badass..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't know what kinda fish we got. I have this bizarr fear of fish so I'm not really a big fisherman. They do hold bass tourny's all the time tho


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Jun 4, 2011)

I can honestly I'm disappointed... I took a half day on the first day of my new job today.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 12, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> I can honestly I'm disappointed... I took a half day on the first day of my new job today.


 If you didn't get my message, let me apologize again. I had some things pop up unexpectedly. I sent out messages as early as I could that morning trying to give everyone enough of a heads up so plans weren't messed up. Sorry but I'm sure life has thrown us curve we didn't see coming.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)

Picked up so very nice blue dream in north jersey today


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Picked up so very nice blue dream in north jersey today


 nice, i've never had blue dream, how was the smoke??


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice. Clean, smooth, piney tasting. Not really couch lock, but still pretty stony. I give it an A.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 23, 2011)

So I have an update on the harvest fest. Sadly I do not have good news. http://www.damnsam.com/Damn_Sam_Productions/Welcome_to_Damn_Sam_Productions.html


----------



## SmokingDour (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello ladies and gents im not from NJ but im from NY just passing threw to show ya some love.


----------



## Bowser02 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey NJ- showin the love. Wishing you fine growers would connect with me ti supply! Interested? Email available...


----------



## matatan (Jul 18, 2011)

dour every hour


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

well that sucks abut the harvest festival for sure gopher.. how are things going otherwise?? i haven't seen mystified around these parts much as of late, hope all is well..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 21, 2011)

Despite the ongoing threats from the federal government, New Jersey&#8217;s medical marijuana law will be implemented, Governor Chris Christie announced on Tuesday.

Gov Christie&#8217;s decision came despite his failing to receive sought-after assurances from the U.S. Justice Dept that it wouldn&#8217;t seek to prosecute government employees involved in the regulation of the Garden State&#8217;s medi-pot program.

In announcing his decision, Gov Christie cited his own previous experience as New Jersey&#8217;s U.S. Attorney in coming to the conclusion that the Feds have bigger fish to fry than medicinal cannabis dispensaries.

&#8220;It is my belief, having held that job for seven years, that there's a lot of other things that will be more important as long as the dispensaries operate within the law,&#8221; Gov Christie said.

Christie said he was willing to assume the &#8220;risk&#8221; of implementing New Jersey&#8217;s medical marijuana law, passed in 2010 by the state legislature (and amended in early 2011), that is among the most restrictive medical marijuana legislation of the 16 U.S. states (and D.C.) that have legalized it. Six nonprofit &#8220;Alternative Treatment Centers&#8221; (ATC) have been designated to provide medicine throughout New Jersey, but they had been unable to begin operations until Governor Christie&#8217;s decision. New Jersey medi-pot patients are not allowed to grow their own medicine; they must obtain it from an ATC. 

Though Paul Fishman, the U.S. Attorney for New Jersey, has not publicly commented on this issue, an anonymous source who is &#8220;familiar with Fishman&#8217;s thinking&#8221; told the AP it was unlikely Fishman would prosecute any state employee working within the parameters of state law.

Roseanne Scotti of the New Jersey Drug Policy Alliance, the organization that initiated the effort to get New Jersey&#8217;s medical cannabis law passed, told the AP: &#8220;We are absolutely thrilled that the governor has decided to move forward with the program and we hope that officials in other states who are contemplating options for their programs will follow New Jersey's lead.&#8221;

New Jersey state Assemblyman Reed Gusciora, a sponsor of the medi-pot bill, made his point that New Jersey medical marijuana regulators have nothing to fear at the expense of one of neighboring New York&#8217;s baseball teams: &#8220;The Mets have a better chance of winning the World Series than a state public official being prosecuted by the feds.&#8221;

More @ cbsnews.com


----------



## matatan (Jul 23, 2011)

still bullshit. good for those severely fucked up patients but still a no go for all us normal people who like to smoke and grow their own shit and make some money on the side if possible to dispensaries via weed or clones.
im moving to cali. hate to hear myself say that, ima east coast dude... but it is what it is. jersey has the worst mj laws out of the 16 states. or the best, depending on how your looking at it lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> still bullshit. good for those severely fucked up patients but still a no go for all us normal people who like to smoke and grow their own shit and make some money on the side if possible to dispensaries via weed or clones.
> im moving to cali. hate to hear myself say that, ima east coast dude... but it is what it is. jersey has the worst mj laws out of the 16 states. or the best, depending on how your looking at it lol


you don't gotta go to cali, check out vermont. better program, better laws


----------



## jdro (Jul 23, 2011)

South Jersey Represent! Go Phils! =P


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 23, 2011)

Hell yeah go phils. Welcome to the club j


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2011)

jdro said:


> South Jersey Represent! Go Phils! =P


 nice, there are a couple of us on here from south jersey, although i haven't seen mystified around much in awhile..


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Jul 23, 2011)

all safe here... got REALLY busy if ya know what i mean. plants and everything else was heavily neglected for the past month... but now things are back rolling.

im sitting back enjoying a blunt of blackberry kush straight from humboldt, and a few diff grades of hash to mess around with

hows everyone been?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> all safe here... got REALLY busy if ya know what i mean. plants and everything else was heavily neglected for the past month... but now things are back rolling.
> 
> im sitting back enjoying a blunt of blackberry kush straight from humboldt, and a few diff grades of hash to mess around with
> 
> hows everyone been?


 nice, yah, i have to admit i was getting a lil worried about you bro, no doubt.. glad it's nothing major though, and hope that the plants pull through ok for you as well..
this damn heat has been killing me lately... i've only got three plants at like 13 weeks of flower, just waiting for them to finish, but i think this heat is helping things along very much..
i just got some super morocan hash a few weeks ago and that shit is very bomb indeed... a lil on the hard side of things, but apply a lil heat to it, and it's super plyable, and smells and tastes pretty bomb.. i'm really happy with it over all.. thinking about getting some more of it soon..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html

JOIN THE THREAD AND MAKE IT EVEN BIGGER THAN IT IS NOW..PEACE..KM...

UK GROWER*_


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't had real hash in years, I'm a little jealous. Glad to see everybody's doing good tho.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm gonna be at a local Philadelphia sports bar that seves beer in a big ass tube (if you've been there you know where I'm talking about) this coming thurs to catch the Phillies beat the giants. I know some of you are thinking here we go again, and again I'm very sorry I messed things up last time, but this time I'm really gonna be there. I'll be hanging out with some more of bud loving South Jersey brothers. Call this an invitation. If you wanna come send me a private messeage and I'll give you all the details. Game strats at 7:05. If I don't hear from you I totaly understand, but I would like a chance to make it up to those I flaked on and buy you two a beer. Love, peace and hair grease ya'll


----------



## jdro (Jul 24, 2011)

Im jealous of that hash also, been a long long time since I had some. The last time I had it, a friend of mine brought it back in his ass from germany. The whole time thats all i could think about LOL, better to not know where it came from I guess. Gopher I love those beer tubes lol. Halladay on the mound today... I see good things happening today. Go fightins!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Jul 26, 2011)

bad news guys, i know i just said alls safe here but sunday night i was raided. police from mine and the neighboring town came up in my house 3am yesterday
they took my dogs, destroyed my operation, seized 1.5 lb and about 10k. all my hashes, all my saved samples from years of smoking. they took everything, and what they didnt take, they destroyed. lights, tents, exhaust system.... everything.

my cell phone and laptop is in their posession and that is gonna implicate alot of other people if they can use it as evidence.
i spent 24 hrs in camden county jail. released after a video court hearing and posting 5k bond on a 50k bail.

my charges are manufacturing, distribution, trafficking, and conspiracy to commit mail fraud.
2 felonies

im fucked...

any advice?

on a lighter note, gopher... i can soooo use the beers, lets get up this week


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

thats gunna be some serious jail time that lad move to uk and keep ya head down lol


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Jul 26, 2011)

i have no idea what to do... i know thats jail time
i cant go to jail for years
so much runnin through my head

i have a buddy who lives in germany... if my lawyer says im doin more than 6 months im out
cant lose my freedom


----------



## jdro (Jul 26, 2011)

Mystified that is absolutely terrible news, and the last thing I want to read coming on here =( How did they locate you... was there a rat, or did they use like infrared camera or something? Man that is such deflating news. My only advice is a find a good lawyer with experience and a good track record in these type of cases, and hope he can poke holes through the prosecutions case.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Jul 26, 2011)

theres a narc somewhere... i have an idea but im no where near certain enough to say or do something...
i was getting weight cheaper than anyone and better quality
im sure it put a dent in some other peoples pockets but wtf.

i got raided because i was selling, stupid me
the grow was a bonus for them, they had no idea

i also had about 4 lbs of trim that is being counted as processed marijuana

all in all i either drop my pants and bend over (cause im gettin fucked), or peace out on this god forsaken place.

i dont even want to go back home
id cry seeing my place torn up
they took my phone and computers... who knows wtf they will figure out from those

not to mention with the seizure im instantly 12k in debt

looking hard for a light at the end of this tunnel but im heading into the dark


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

chin up pal if u need place to hide then let us know lad..


----------



## jdro (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn that is terrible. The conspiracy to mail fraud is that because you were shipping it or something? I feel your pain man, years ago I was in a traffic stop in glotwp, and the search was illegal but my lawyer was terrible. At the time I was selling and they found a bunch of eigths in a bag, and a scale. They weighed it all together with the thick ass bags to get over 50grams total. I had 1100 in my pocket that was seized also. When I really had less than an oz. Camden County decided they wanted to Indict me and before I know it I was in jury selection in camden superior for my case. I ended up getting off paying a boatload in fines and doing 2 years probation because it was a first offense. I used my conditional discharge so I would be eligible for expungement after 5 years no trouble. Its hard to deal with, but eventually you will get back to where you were. Im sorry man.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 27, 2011)

Dammit Mystified that sucks. Very sorry to hear about this. I hope it wasn't someone you were close to that ratted you out. On a lighter note, tommorow night is on. Phils vs Giants, 7:05. I would really like to make this meet and greet happen. All are invited. Neutral ground, nice big public place, and if your nervous don't come dirty. I know that some master kush and some cindarella will be there. If you feel comfy enough bring yours to show off. PM me for final details.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sure I'm just being paranoid, but suddenly a town with no police is crawling with state cops. I live in one of those places that if you see police cars circling like sharks, they're on a mission. That and my new neighbors have had mad traffic in and out of thier place since they moved in. Damn my nerves are shot. Taking bong hits peeking through the blinds like some kind of fucking crack head.


----------



## jdro (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope everything is ok up there, This bongs for you  stay safe


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 27, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Dammit Mystified that sucks. Very sorry to hear about this. I hope it wasn't someone you were close to that ratted you out. On a lighter note, tommorow night is on. Phils vs Giants, 7:05. I would really like to make this meet and greet happen. All are invited. Neutral ground, nice big public place, and if your nervous don't come dirty. I know that some master kush and some cindarella will be there. If you feel comfy enough bring yours to show off. PM me for final details.


 lmao, i just noticed your location, like that shit, lmao.. good stuffs for sure..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 6, 2011)

So meet and greet round 2 was a bust as well. Paranoia is getting the better of us after Mystified's unfortunate run in with the law, understandably. I'm keeping the dream alive though and will be trying to get a couple of us Jersy growers together. There's no law against people getting together for a couple beers (or sodas for those who don't drink).


----------



## jdro (Aug 6, 2011)

I would of went, unfortunately was in Asheville, NC. Next time im in. Tonight im going to UFC 133 should be fun.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 6, 2011)

jdro said:


> I would of went, unfortunately was in Asheville, NC. Next time im in. Tonight im going to UFC 133 should be fun.


 Right on brother. Hopefully everyone's nerves will have settled a little and we can give this another try soon.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 9, 2011)

Just harvested my big fat, stank ass, frosty as the north pole Emerald Jack. Only gonna cure till the 20th. Kinda anxious to try her.


----------



## jdro (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds delicious. I just got some Jack Herrer pollen as well as hindu kush pollen so I am going to be pollinating some of my midnight kush soon. Im excited to get something new.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 11, 2011)

jdro said:


> Sounds delicious. I just got some Jack Herrer pollen as well as hindu kush pollen so I am going to be pollinating some of my midnight kush soon. Im excited to get something new.


 I'd like to know how this attempt at invinting a new strain works out. Jack Herrer is one of my favorites. I like Kush strains alot too.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 11, 2011)

View attachment 1730994View attachment 1730992Here are some pics of some of the smaller bottom buds I quickly trimmed up.


----------



## jdro (Aug 11, 2011)

wow thats some pretty stuff man!!! mmmmmm


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 11, 2011)

jdro said:


> wow thats some pretty stuff man!!! mmmmmm


 Thanx my brotha


----------



## AkATree (Aug 11, 2011)

jersey in the house! lol elizabeth nj over here. just got into the growing game


----------



## AkATree (Aug 11, 2011)

hey man would be great if you can give me some advice https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/454973-new-growing-need-help-materials.html
thanks :d


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 18, 2011)

So today I bought this...http://virtualsunhydroponics.com/Agricultural/products/VS600WRDS.asp?rt=2. I'm gonna put this in my 4x4x7 tent and use the 600w mh in a closet and finally start my perpetual grow. I feel like after almost 2 years I'm finally gonna be doing this grow thing right.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 18, 2011)

found this while checking the status of harvest fest http://www.headsinharmony.com/


----------



## St0ner42o (Aug 20, 2011)

Jersey consumer here!...... dreams of turning grower oneday, wusssup my Jerseyians


----------



## jdro (Aug 20, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> found this while checking the status of harvest fest http://www.headsinharmony.com/


THIS. Damn I would love to make that trip. Short notice though I dont know if I could pull it off. Looks fucking awsome though.


----------



## jdro (Aug 20, 2011)

St0ner42o said:


> Jersey consumer here!...... dreams of turning grower oneday, wusssup my Jerseyians



Welcome! Jersey Fresh!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 21, 2011)

Gots me a new toy and I love it. And the rest of my little glass collection


----------



## jdro (Aug 21, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Gots me a new toy and I love it. And the rest of my little glass collection
> View attachment 1745861View attachment 1745860View attachment 1745862


Holy shit! I am jealous!! Me and my roommate have been wanting a volcano for so long. How is it??


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 21, 2011)

jdro said:


> Holy shit! I am jealous!! Me and my roommate have been wanting a volcano for so long. How is it??


This thing is the shit. Packed it once filled the bag three times, sat back like hyena watching Paul. I recomend one of these to anyone


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

wassup gopher.. i was wanting a vape, but wasn't going to spend the $600 on a volcano in case i didn't like the whole vape thing, so i went with a extreme q and it came with a iolite for under $300 or so i think it was... i like the way it hits and all, don't get me wrong, but for what ever reason, i hardly use either of them..
i still use the shit out of my roor and my glass, but for what ever reason i can't get into the vapes.. kind of glad i didn't spend the $600 on a volcano only to have felt the same way about that as i do the extreme q..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 24, 2011)

Got my new 600w liight, the tents up, and the seeds are germinating. Let the super grow begin


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

So here's a pic of my new setup. I only have a 2 plant start (Barney's Farm Blue Cheese and Emerald Triangle's Grapefruit Krush). Don't think the other 2 are gonna germinate (Barney's LSD and Violator Kush). No worries though, I got big plans for these 2.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 26, 2011)

looking good gopher...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> looking good gopher...


Thank you my brother


----------



## matatan (Aug 28, 2011)

basement flooded..... wtf.... all in all, not that bad. electricity didnt go out, plants didnt drown, just humidity went into the 70s.


----------



## jdro (Aug 28, 2011)

I also made it out ok. Everyone around said they lost power, luckily I didn't. Few tree limbs down here.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 28, 2011)

I lost power but got it back around 9 am, lights are set for 7. I only missed a couple hours light. Since I live on the top floor no flooding.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 30, 2011)

Lost power again. Gonna be out so long I took the plants out of the tent and put em in the sun then packed up and came south. So here we go again...meet and greet round 3. If your down let me know.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 30, 2011)

Went to frolics today for a new infuser, and got treated like shit. The guy bashed me for having a piece of shit chinese,(which is a nice Pure Glass) piece and all he carries is american. I was never very found of these people before, (insane prices) but wow today. Even when my friend asked why a smaller piece was more expensive than the same type that was larger, the guy had a smart ass answer. Fuck frolics on the pike


----------



## jdro (Aug 30, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Went to frolics today for a new infuser, and got treated like shit. The guy bashed me for having a piece of shit chinese,(which is a nice Pure Glass) piece and all he carries is american. I was never very found of these people before, (insane prices) but wow today. Even when my friend asked why a smaller piece was more expensive than the same type that was larger, the guy had a smart ass answer. Fuck frolics on the pike


I agree!! Last time I went in there, the lady treated us like criminals when we walked in! After she took ID and realized we had $$ to spend she tried to be super nice and make up for it, no need for the shitty attitude when we walk in the door. All I bought was a pack of papers, when I had walked in ready to spend $$$. Sucks for them, my business will go elsewhere. I will drive into the city to avoid that place!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 30, 2011)

It's almost like they got some kinda beef with stoners. When I walked outta the glass room towards the shirts, the guy stood he could watch me and my friend, who was still in the glass room. What's the hell


----------



## jdro (Aug 30, 2011)

Makes me want to open a store right next to them and compete with them with fair prices and GOOD customer service. There is not really any other head shops in south jersey so they get a ton of business there.


----------



## jdro (Aug 31, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Lost power again. Gonna be out so long I took the plants out of the tent and put em in the sun then packed up and came south. So here we go again...meet and greet round 3. If your down let me know.


When did you have in mind gopher?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 31, 2011)

jdro said:


> When did you have in mind gopher?


Got power and headed home. I'm coming back down the weekend of Sept.17 tho


----------



## jdro (Aug 31, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Got power and headed home. I'm coming back down the weekend of Sept.17 tho


I'll be in myrtle beach 13-20. Next time lol.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 31, 2011)

jdro said:


> I'll be in myrtle beach 13-20. Next time lol.


Of course, that's how it works


----------



## jdro (Aug 31, 2011)

Today I checked out a new smoke shop. Creeper Records in Northern Liberties in Philly, North Hancock St i think. Its a small record store, with a separate smoke shop area that is killer. All very high quality pieces, and VERY good customer service. Plus the place where it is located is in this place called The Piazza at Schmidts. Def. gotta check it out if your in the city. I picked up a new ashcatcher by Name Brand, as well as a new slide also by Name Brand. I have my heart set on a illadelph coil bong. The one I want is frosty white, 1400$. Amazing piece. I also picked up 250 ft of hemp wick!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2011)

jdro said:


> Today I checked out a new smoke shop. Creeper Records in Northern Liberties in Philly, North Hancock St i think. Its a small record store, with a separate smoke shop area that is killer. All very high quality pieces, and VERY good customer service. Plus the place where it is located is in this place called The Piazza at Schmidts. Def. gotta check it out if your in the city. I picked up a new ashcatcher by Name Brand, as well as a new slide also by Name Brand. I have my heart set on a illadelph coil bong. The one I want is frosty white, 1400$. Amazing piece. I also picked up 250 ft of hemp wick!


 sweet ... i'm going to have to check it out for sure... i also just found this new head shop in jersey in oaklyn i do believe on the white horse pike that i've yet to go to, but i saw online that they carry illadelph, so i'm dying to get over there..
i always used to go over to wonderland, but i haven't been there in years.. 
do you know what the cross street is on hancock m8? as i know that hancock runs pretty much all the way through philly..


----------



## jdro (Aug 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> sweet ... i'm going to have to check it out for sure... i also just found this new head shop in jersey in oaklyn i do believe on the white horse pike that i've yet to go to, but i saw online that they carry illadelph, so i'm dying to get over there..
> i always used to go over to wonderland, but i haven't been there in years..
> do you know what the cross street is on hancock m8? as i know that hancock runs pretty much all the way through philly..


That place in Oaklyn is what me and Gopher were just talking about, their dicks fuck them. Like I said its in Northern Liberties, Just north of spring garden. I cant remember the cross street. 1050 North Hancock is the address though.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah man fuck frolics. Super dick


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Yeah man fuck frolics. Super dick


 lol, i must have missed those posts somehow.. how are they dicks?? like i've said, i've never been in there, i just thought that they sounded nice after reading that they carry illadelph stuffs..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2011)

ok, i went back and reread the posts.. i fucking hate places like that, it's like wtf, you open up a store that caters to stoners, yet you hate them? i don't get it.. that's the way i always felt when i would go into wonderland in center city.. and the whole water pipe and not a bong thing is the most retarder fucking thing i've ever heard.. who do you know who smokes tobacco out of a fucking bong?? no one of course, lol.. w/e...
i think most headshops i've ever been in have somewhat of an attitude towards the people who shop there, but maybe that's just me..


----------



## jdro (Aug 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i must have missed those posts somehow.. how are they dicks?? like i've said, i've never been in there, i just thought that they sounded nice after reading that they carry illadelph stuffs..


They treat you like a criminal when you go in there. They have attitude the whole time if you ask any questions. They have a limited selection of illadelph. The place I was talkin bout had some really great illadelph one of a kind pieces.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2011)

jdro said:


> They treat you like a criminal when you go in there. They have attitude the whole time if you ask any questions. They have a limited selection of illadelph. The place I was talkin bout had some really great illadelph one of a kind pieces.


sweet, i'm gonna have to venture over one day.. i know exactly where spring garden comes in, so it will be pretty easy to find..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)

I found a place in Scranton that blows custom glass. Gonna head out there in a couple months and get myself a christmas present.


----------



## matatan (Sep 2, 2011)

ugcunderground.com just opened and has lots of ways to win free glass.

and north paterson is still under water.............


----------



## munch box (Sep 2, 2011)

I think attitude seeds ripped me off. When I recently placed a order for just a handful of seeds and on checkout the total was 60$ after shipping and non stealth delivery, but when I looked online at my bank transaction, Attitude seedbank had taken out almost 10$ more than the agreed ammount. Thats not including the seperate currency fee my bank charged on the side . 1.50$ My reciept says 42 euros, and when I do the currency conversion online, it only comes out to 60$, not $69. Do I have that correct? Has anybody had this problem with Attitude overcharging credit cards before?​


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)

matatan said:


> ugcunderground.com just opened and has lots of ways to win free glass.
> 
> and north paterson is still under water.............


nice man thanx for the link


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)

munch box said:


> I think attitude seeds ripped me off. When I recently placed a order for just a handful of seeds and on checkout the total was 60$ after shipping and non stealth delivery, but when I looked online at my bank transaction, Attitude seedbank had taken out almost 10$ more than the agreed ammount. Thats not including the seperate currency fee my bank charged on the side . 1.50$ My reciept says 42 euros, and when I do the currency conversion online, it only comes out to 60$, not $69. Do I have that correct? Has anybody had this problem with Attitude overcharging credit cards before?​


I've never had a problem with attitude and they're the only bank I order from


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)

Just ordered some beans to start my perpetual grow with. I got 6 of Serious Seed's White Russian, the 3 freebies from Paradise, a G13 Pineapple express, a DNA Genetics L.A. Woman, and a Royal Queen Seeds Special Queen no1. I've been waiting for White Russian to come back in stock since I started growing. Can't wait to see if it's worth the wait.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)

new news on our medical program...http://montclair.patch.com/articles/a-new-kind-of-garden-state-montclair-nonprofit-allowed-to-grow-and-sell-marijuana http://www.state.nj.us/health/documents/atc_contacts.pdf


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 2, 2011)

munch box said:


> I think attitude seeds ripped me off. When I recently placed a order for just a handful of seeds and on checkout the total was 60$ after shipping and non stealth delivery, but when I looked online at my bank transaction, Attitude seedbank had taken out almost 10$ more than the agreed ammount. Thats not including the seperate currency fee my bank charged on the side . 1.50$ My reciept says 42 euros, and when I do the currency conversion online, it only comes out to 60$, not $69. Do I have that correct? Has anybody had this problem with Attitude overcharging credit cards before?​



it could be something as simple as the dollar falling in value on the day that you placed your order, and the conversion that they had on their site at the time, wasn't exactly what it really was, so they had to charge slightly more than originally stated.. blame this pretty much on the shit dollar and the us economy, not the attitude..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't understand all the hub bub about attitude. I'm seeing a number of threads bashing attitude. I've never had any problems with them. I always get what I order in a timely manner and charged the exact ammount quoted at check out. Attitude is top notch in my book.


----------



## St0ner42o (Sep 6, 2011)

I need some STRONG dank in Northern Jersey.. any help guys??? i know its here, tis the garden state lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 6, 2011)

St0ner42o said:


> I need some STRONG dank in Northern Jersey.. any help guys??? i know its here, tis the garden state lol


Say um...not to be a dick or anything but this ain't that kind of site. In fact "strangers" making posts asking for a hook up don't last long. Just wanted to give you heads up.


----------



## matatan (Sep 6, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Just ordered some beans to start my perpetual grow with. I got 6 of Serious Seed's White Russian, the 3 freebies from Paradise, a G13 Pineapple express, a DNA Genetics L.A. Woman, and a Royal Queen Seeds Special Queen no1. I've been waiting for White Russian to come back in stock since I started growing. Can't wait to see if it's worth the wait.


man i want that white russian too but fuck there expensive.... so many other options at a MUCH more acceptable price, white russian will have to wait a while...
i also got a pineapple express thats just barely poppin its head out of coco, might do a scrog with it... we shall see. also just cracked 5 Glitch Genetics Deep Space Glitch ( Deep Chunk x Strawberry Cough x Spacequeen f2) about to be a frosty winter


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 6, 2011)

I have waited forever to get my hands on this White Russian. That Deep Space Glitch sounds yummy as hell too. I've never gotten to try Space Queen or Strawberry cough. I got some Blue Cheese, Violator Kush, and Grapefruit Krush that'll be ready just in time for Christmas. Frosty winter indeed my friend, frosty indeed.


----------



## jdro (Sep 6, 2011)

Im looking to pick up something new. What should I get?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 7, 2011)

jdro said:


> Im looking to pick up something new. What should I get?


One of my all time favorites is Barney Farm's LSD. DNA Genitcs' L.A. Woman is really nice too if you like skunks


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 7, 2011)

jdro said:


> Im looking to pick up something new. What should I get?


 man, i've got so many beans, i wish i didn't have a list of what to grow next, lol.. hmm, what do you like, more indica couchlocky stone, or soaring sativa goodness??


----------



## jdro (Sep 7, 2011)

The LSD is a possible selection. I got to smoke some LA Woman a week ago.. I like that a lot too. I like a real narcotic couch lock weed. I want to take 2 rips outta my bong and be so high I forget that there is more in there. Also I am considering Tangerine Dream, I like Cannibus Cup winners lol.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 7, 2011)

Here they come....Your item, posted on 05/09/11 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## jdro (Sep 7, 2011)

AC tonight my boys, got all the ingredients for a great night... bottle of jager... fat sack of buds...suite at ballys... should be a good one. Hopefully Ill win enough for a extra light!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Sep 7, 2011)

WAAAASSSSSSUP!!!!!!!!

GREAT NEWS
CHARGES DROPPED
BOTCHED INVESTIGATION LEFT THEM WITH NO USABLE EVIDENCE.

chalk one up for the good guys

hows everyone been?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Sep 7, 2011)

ever get jammed up call bill buckman in moorestown. i owe my life to him


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 8, 2011)

Man it's good to see everything worked out mystified.


----------



## matatan (Sep 8, 2011)

anyone headed to amsterdam for cannibus cup???? i am! first time, kinda shaky on these hotels.... anyone has suggestions? thats been there that is


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 8, 2011)

matatan said:


> anyone headed to amsterdam for cannibus cup???? i am! first time, kinda shaky on these hotels.... anyone has suggestions? thats been there that is


 i've been there, there are tons of hotels, christ, almost every other building on some streets are hotels, lol.. amsterdam is everything you expect it to be, plus sooo much more, just an awesome city.. you're going to have a blast.. i'd love to go to the cup one year..
dress warm, amsterdam gets cold as a witches titty.. it's about the same lattitude as boston, mass in the us, so if you know how boston can get nasty cold, same as amsterdam, and it rains a lot.. don't think there was a day i was in germany/ holland / belgium that it didn't rain for at least part of the day..


----------



## matatan (Sep 8, 2011)

wow.. ok thanx racer! ill bring all out winter gear lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 8, 2011)

Are any of you growing with a 600w mogul based mh or 400w mogul based hps? Oh and congrats on the trip matatan. Can you bring me a tshirt back?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 8, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Are any of you growing with a 600w mogul based mh or 400w mogul based hps? Oh and congrats on the trip matatan. Can you bring me a tshirt back?


 what do you mean by mogul base gopher? i'd always thought that the mogul base was the fatter base that all hps / mh's take to screw into instead of say a smaller house socket?? 
if so, i'm using a 400 watt mogul, if not, i've no clue, lol..


----------



## jdro (Sep 8, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> WAAAASSSSSSUP!!!!!!!!
> 
> GREAT NEWS
> CHARGES DROPPED
> ...


YESS!! I love this.. Nice work...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what do you mean by mogul base gopher? i'd always thought that the mogul base was the fatter base that all hps / mh's take to screw into instead of say a smaller house socket??
> if so, i'm using a 400 watt mogul, if not, i've no clue, lol..


Yeah mogul base is the big one used for most mh/hps set ups.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 8, 2011)

I know it's short notice but I found this....http://www.headsinharmony.com/


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey everybody. Central Jersey grower here. How's everybody doing today?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 12, 2011)

Good friend. Welcome to the Jersey thread.


----------



## jdro (Sep 12, 2011)

Im gonna try and make that festival in Maine, you going gopher?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 12, 2011)

jdro said:


> Im gonna try and make that festival in Maine, you going gopher?


Nah, I wish I could go though, but that's to far from home. I'm still coming south this coming weekend


----------



## jdro (Sep 12, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Nah, I wish I could go though, but that's to far from home. I'm still coming south this coming weekend


Im in myrtle beach right now... Im thinkin about driving home friday night so I may be in South Jersey this weekend...


----------



## NattyDread1978 (Sep 14, 2011)

jersey stand up!!! this my first grow n my first month on rollitup! hopin for a good crop


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 25, 2011)

They're here. So here's my next grow I started today. I'm adding these 3 to the 3 that have been vegging for 4 weeks. It's gonna be a special winter.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> They're here. So here's my next grow I started today. I'm adding these 3 to the 3 that have been vegging for 4 weeks. It's gonna be a special winter. View attachment 1805768


 lol, i saw that yellow / orange card and knew right away it was serious' gear... i had their ak and it came the same way..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I know it's short notice but I found this....http://www.headsinharmony.com/


 lol, so gopher my gf lives in maine, and i was talking to her yesterday and she said she was at this fair thingy, so i asked her watt kind of fair cuz i remember seeing your link..
so, she's all like, i don't know, kind of hard to explain, but there's a lot of hippies walking around and shit.. i almost fell over with laughter thinking she was at the place in the link cuz she doesn't smoke at all, and thought maybe she stumbles across the big hemp fest by mistake, and especially after she said it was hard to explain what it was..
turns out that's not where she went, but it did really make laugh at first picturing her and her moms stumbling around the harvest festival, lol..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 25, 2011)

That is funny. My best friend and I decided to go hash bash in michigan. His was telling his parents that we were going to see the u of michigan campus. His mom graduated from there and wanted to come up with us. He finally had to come clean and tell her that we were going somke out for the day.


----------



## matatan (Oct 6, 2011)

what it is jers?! what everyone got on right now???? i say now is the time start, fall is here and winter is coming! save money on electric n heat ur house/bedroom with ur lights!
heres my jilly beans in flush


----------



## jdro (Oct 6, 2011)

Im getting ready to build my new ebb and flow setup this week and switch from soil to hydro. Gonna be running about 16 midnight kush clones in there. Cant wait to use my new grow tent heater for my bedroom! Come on cold weather lol! Those buds are so tasty looking mmm mmmm +rep


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2011)

jdro said:


> Im getting ready to build my new ebb and flow setup this week and switch from soil to hydro. Gonna be running about 16 midnight kush clones in there. Cant wait to use my new grow tent heater for my bedroom! Come on cold weather lol! Those buds are so tasty looking mmm mmmm +rep


 very true... i'm always hating on sub, not so much his gear, but more so him, but damn, look at those buds, omg, fucking dank..


----------



## matatan (Oct 6, 2011)

cant really speak of the man himself, or no of any bad encounters people have had with him but shit, he does have ALOT of haters. and alot of hardcore fans too.. whatever, i just like growing and getting people medicated of off good weed. hopefully this will be, i def think it will be unless of i fuck it up........

neways lol,
oh and the smell?! wow. 
3 plants 2 different phenos, one pheno jilly#2 is the yielder, sub said in a thread on this site that jilly bean is his 2nd highest yielding strain behind agent orange and im pretty sure this is the pheno hes talking about. jilly#2 however does not smell nowhere near as strong as the other 2 and the trichome production isnt all over the leaves either. 

the other pheno, jilly#1 n 3, have the most ridiculous aroma i have ever smelled on marijuana. orange, tang, citrus, sweet, candy, a hit of like a berry or cherry, a bit fuely from different angles... its crazy. if it tastes like it smells lord help me...... lol. also its coated with tricomes
cant wait to smoke each.....


----------



## sully (Oct 6, 2011)

Wat's up from a South Jerz newb. Always wondered if any of these hundreds of posters were from my neck of the woods, nice to see some familiar towns being mentioned. Hopefully I can get thru the Phils game without putting to much of a dent in my sack. Nice to find this thread. Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome sully... go Phils


----------



## jdro (Oct 7, 2011)

I am already in fetal position waiting for phils game to start and I still got 9 hours to go.. im so nervous i chewed through my nails DOC NEEDS TO COME THRU TONIGHT!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

man, i hope they come through, but they've been playing like such dog shit lately, and now comes oct, wtf, i hope they do pull it off though..


----------



## dam612 (Oct 7, 2011)

My yanks blew it, well that over paid arod blew it. Idk why he's making so much money


----------



## sully (Oct 7, 2011)

Ryan Howard must be out or he's all pissed off he can only get the mexican gas tank shit. What else could it be?


----------



## jdro (Oct 7, 2011)

Just seen this:

http://www.ckwholesaleexpo.com/

Man would I love to goto that. Prob some amazing pieces there.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

to jersey.
or not to jersey.

that is the question.

here is the lab.

not gonna say i am or im not ...just that its my state of mind


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice setup


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Very nice setup


 thank you gopher... oh, wait, you meant gud karma's and not mine, i'm sorry, my bad..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thank you gopher... oh, wait, you meant gud karma's and not mine, i'm sorry, my bad..


Don't think I've ever seen yours. I'm sure it's nice though.


----------



## matatan (Oct 8, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Don't think I've ever seen yours. I'm sure it's nice though.


 yea me neither. he posts the most comments iv encountered on this site without any pics. WASUP WITH THAT RACER!?!?! lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a sad day. Not only do the Phils loose but Ryan Howard injured his achilles running to first on the last out. Damn.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

matatan said:


> yea me neither. he posts the most comments iv encountered on this site without any pics. WASUP WITH THAT RACER!?!?! lol


 i've got tons of grow journals on here some where..


----------



## jdro (Oct 8, 2011)

Im in total state of sadness about my phils. Damnnnittttttt. To feel better I think im gonna make some BHO today ohh yeaahhh.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jdro said:


> Just seen this:
> 
> http://www.ckwholesaleexpo.com/
> 
> Man would I love to goto that. Prob some amazing pieces there.


 hey, is anyone planning on going to this?? looks pretty badass, and i think i may have to go check it out.. pm me anyone who's thinking of attending..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

This seems to be a very expensive trip to a head shop. Doesn't seem to be my kinda thing. I'm still holding out for some kind of smoke fest kind of thing. I was thinking of trying to organize smoking on the slopes thing. Get a few us together at Crystal Springs for smoking and tubing. Still up in the air tho. I feel like I've lost some of my cred with my Jersey brothers and sisters, so I'm not sure if I can pull it off. But I'm throwing the idea out there any way. Nice link to your journal Racer


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

Ordered me one of these today. It's a lava stone lined in 22k gold. Hand made, comes with letter of authenticity, and endorsed by many famous stoners.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

Say could some of you southern jersians spread some love to the north. I can't get nothing up here. Everybody telling me how dry it is up here. All my friends in Moorestown say they got plenty. Almost ready to jump in the car and head down. Wish I'd never moved up here. Damn


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Ordered me one of these today. It's a lava stone lined in 22k gold. Hand made, comes with letter of authenticity, and endorsed by many famous stoners.


 that pipe is wicked looking gopher.. i saw it posted in an ancient ass thread from fdd2black where he got one.. i book marked the page and was thinking of getting one too as they look sick... can't wait to hear how it hits..
you haven't lost any cred with us m8, lol, that's just silly.. the smoke and tubing thing sounds way bomb..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that pipe is wicked looking gopher.. i saw it posted in an ancient ass thread from fdd2black where he got one.. i book marked the page and was thinking of getting one too as they look sick... can't wait to hear how it hits..
> you haven't lost any cred with us m8, lol, that's just silly.. the smoke and tubing thing sounds way bomb..


Yeah I saw fdd start a thread about a new pipe and had to check it out. The place is called celebration pipes. Kinda cheap too.

Yeah I'm thinking smoking on the slopes would be fun as hell.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Yeah I saw fdd start a thread about a new pipe and had to check it out. The place is called celebration pipes. Kinda cheap too.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking smoking on the slopes would be fun as hell.


 sweet, i just picked up a snowboard this summer from a yard sale for $5, and i'm dying to go out and kill myself on it this winter. i've been once a few years ago with my nephew, but i couldn't pass the snow board up for it's five dollar price tag.. came with decent bindings and everything.. would like to lose a few pounds before i attempt to kill myself on the slopes, lol..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> sweet, i just picked up a snowboard this summer from a yard sale for $5, and i'm dying to go out and kill myself on it this winter. i've been once a few years ago with my nephew, but i couldn't pass the snow board up for it's five dollar price tag.. came with decent bindings and everything.. would like to lose a few pounds before i attempt to kill myself on the slopes, lol..


I went to Jack Frost last year to snowboard for this first time in like 15 years. Figured out 2 things that day. I'm older and fatter than I was 15 years ago. Stuck to the bunny slopes all day. Still had a blast though. It was MMR's day off on the slopes. Step son broke his wrist and that was that for the winter. I plan on going a few more times this year. What a deal you got, $5 bucks for a snowboard and bindings.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I went to Jack Frost last year to snowboard for this first time in like 15 years. Figured out 2 things that day. I'm older and fatter than I was 15 years ago. Stuck to the bunny slopes all day. Still had a blast though. It was MMR's day off on the slopes. Step son broke his wrist and that was that for the winter. I plan on going a few more times this year. What a deal you got, $5 bucks for a snowboard and bindings.


 yah, i'm sure it's not the best board nor bindings, but they are burton freestyle bindinigs, so i'm sure they're not too bad.. and like i said, i've been dying to try it out, lol..
and trust me, i hear you about being fatter.. i've been layed off since feb, and don't do anything all day but lay around the house and eat all of the wrong foods..
i used to skateboard years ago, so snowboarding shouldn't be too hard for me.. i'm just not used to having my feet strapped to the board all of the time..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

know what you mean about your feet being strapped in. Every time I fell I looked helpless trying to get up. So funny I had to laugh at myself. A pro skater friend of mine says he's down for playing in the snow. Free lessons for everyone!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> know what you mean about your feet being strapped in. Every time I fell I looked helpless trying to get up. So funny I had to laugh at myself. A pro skater friend of mine says he's down for playing in the snow. Free lessons for everyone!


 oh snap.. sounds great.. i can't believe i'm going to say this, come on snow, lol..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

Shh not yet. I just got a new driver and wanna get in a couple more rounds before it gets to cold.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Shh not yet. I just got a new driver and wanna get in a couple more rounds before it gets to cold.


 lol, trust me, i'm no fan of winter, so i'm not really wishing for snow too much, just want to try my snowboard out, lol..


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> know what you mean about your feet being strapped in. Every time I fell I looked helpless trying to get up. So funny I had to laugh at myself. A pro skater friend of mine says he's down for playing in the snow. Free lessons for everyone!


free lessons never work, everytime i go with people who know what their doing they are GONE... ill only go if another noob is going so i got someone to smoke with on the lift lol, i never tried the snowboard all the noobs just spin in circles, i was doing better on skis. I got no health insurance now though so going there scares the shit out of me cause i almost had some bad crashes a few times.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> free lessons never work, everytime i go with people who know what their doing they are GONE... ill only go if another noob is going so i got someone to smoke with on the lift lol, i never tried the snowboard all the noobs just spin in circles, i was doing better on skis. I got no health insurance now though so going there scares the shit out of me cause i almost had some bad crashes a few times.


 i don't like the idea of ski's, having both feet able to go in opposite directions sounds like bad things to me, lol.. i'll take my chances on a snowboard..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> free lessons never work, everytime i go with people who know what their doing they are GONE... ill only go if another noob is going so i got someone to smoke with on the lift lol, i never tried the snowboard all the noobs just spin in circles, i was doing better on skis. I got no health insurance now though so going there scares the shit out of me cause i almost had some bad crashes a few times.


That's why I suggested tubing. Figured if everybody's stoned it'd be safer to slide down the hill in a big ass inner tube. I'm not good on skis or a snowboard so I'll be the noobie you're talking about. I felt like I played in an NHL game for after busting my big ass all day at Jack Frost.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> That's why I suggested tubing. Figured if everybody's stoned it'd be safer to slide down the hill in a big ass inner tube. I'm not good on skis or a snowboard so I'll be the noobie you're talking about. I felt like I played in an NHL game for after busting my big ass all day at Jack Frost.


 tubings actually a lot of fun... my nephew and i ended up spending a lot of time doing it after busting our asses snowboarding for a few hours.. i had paid for beginning lessons for both of us, but he gave up after idk, a lil under an hour of lessons, then he wanted to go back snowboarding even though we failed out of bunny lessons, lol..
i finally ended up talking him into going tubing, and we ended up having a great time...

i do read a lot of marijuana magazines, and one of them i like is called heads.. i think it maybe out of publication now, but i got them from this used magazine store near me.. they covered a lot of snowboarding in the mag, and it seems that a lot of snowboarders are big ass heads from what i've seen... i even seen a bunch of them build lil houses out on the slopes so that they could go and smoke up in the middle of their runs..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a ski report app that let's you post comments on condition. I swear this past winter every other post were from heads posting about thier nugs and smoke sessions.


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

I was watching travel channel all baked the other night and they showed a ski resort in cali that has a hot pool and spa outside next to the slopes. Shit looked so pimp, and everyone there looked like they were burnin.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 10, 2011)

I stayed at a place in Colorado that had a hot tub on the deck. They're great till you almost break your neck running dripping wet across the deck to get inside.


----------



## sully (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats up 856ers and 609ers. Anybody know what brand tents the local shops carry? Thanks


----------



## jdro (Oct 12, 2011)

sully said:


> Whats up 856ers and 609ers. Anybody know what brand tents the local shops carry? Thanks


You know, I am not positive on the brands. But East Coast Horticulture Supply in Sewell has some really nice tents. They have really nice everything. I highly recommended checking them out. Maybe ill run into you in there sometime lol


----------



## sully (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually went there for the first time a few months ago after driving by a thousand times afraid to go in. It was like when your young and your afraid to call a girl you like and you dial all but the last number cause you dont have the nerve. LOL. The guy working was really helpful and took the time to hear my questions and steer me in the right direction. I think he could tell i was nervous at first. Didnt look at tents just picked up some nutes, but was pleasantly surprised when I saw the store. I'll have to check them out again. Still trying to decide whether to go the tent route or build my own. Thanks for the reply jdro.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

i go to boyers indoor gardening in gloucester city on the 13o and i really like it there and they owner guy is a real stand up guy under my impressions..
he has talked me out of buying higher priced goods saying that the cheaper version was just as good if not better..


----------



## sully (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats up racerboy. I was wondering how they were. He is actually closer to my crib than ECH. I'll have to check them out. Thanks for the heads up. My 89 year old aunt actually still lives right down the street from them in Fairview. Little old white lady kickin it in the hood! LOL I thinks she doesnt want to move cause she can grab a few dimes of chronic from down the way and be back chillin in a minute. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## jdro (Oct 12, 2011)

I also like Boyer Gardening, but it does not compare to ECH when it comes to things they stock on a everyday basis. ECH is like the big box store of hydroponics they got it all in stock. Boyer is really helpful and I like to give him my business as well, but for any big purchase I goto ECH. ECH also has a bunch of tent setups and light movers upstairs. You def. gotta check it out!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

jdro said:


> I also like Boyer Gardening, but it does not compare to ECH when it comes to things they stock on a everyday basis. ECH is like the big box store of hydroponics they got it all in stock. Boyer is really helpful and I like to give him my business as well, but for any big purchase I goto ECH. ECH also has a bunch of tent setups and light movers upstairs. You def. gotta check it out!


 were abouts is ech jdro?? i know i read what town it's in, but you got a road or anything for a brother...


----------



## jdro (Oct 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> were abouts is ech jdro?? i know i read what town it's in, but you got a road or anything for a brother...


If you get off 42 in deptford, its on Hurfville road, go down past the home depot, like 2 miles on the right. Before 5 points.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

i am pretty sure i know where's about that is... i like boyer even though they're not the biggest place around i'm sure, they are fairly close to my crib, and like i said, i really like that blonde haired guy who i believe owns the place.. he's always giving me copies of that an magazine the rose bud... but i'd like to see what the other place has as well...


----------



## jdro (Oct 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i am pretty sure i know where's about that is... i like boyer even though they're not the biggest place around i'm sure, they are fairly close to my crib, and like i said, i really like that blonde haired guy who i believe owns the place.. he's always giving me copies of that an magazine the rose bud... but i'd like to see what the other place has as well...


haha yeah ive got a few of them myself, you def. need to stop in there and check out their setup. Its really really nice, I was only going to boyer at first I didnt know about ECH, and when I was looking for a 4x4 flood tray I was calling around and ECH told me they had multiple sizes in stock so I drove there and couldnt believe how nice and big it is. The guys that work there are really cool too. The upstairs grow tents with the light movers in them are impressive. When I am able to expand I am def using them light rails. Pick up the sales catalog from ECH it has every single thing you could ever need in there with the price right next to it. Very nice and convenient. He can get anything in the catalog if he doesn't have it in stock.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

jdro said:


> haha yeah ive got a few of them myself, you def. need to stop in there and check out their setup. Its really really nice, I was only going to boyer at first I didnt know about ECH, and when I was looking for a 4x4 flood tray I was calling around and ECH told me they had multiple sizes in stock so I drove there and couldnt believe how nice and big it is. The guys that work there are really cool too. The upstairs grow tents with the light movers in them are impressive. When I am able to expand I am def using them light rails. Pick up the sales catalog from ECH it has every single thing you could ever need in there with the price right next to it. Very nice and convenient. He can get anything in the catalog if he doesn't have it in stock.


 cool, i'd love to get instead of a light mover on of those sunpulse spinner setups, those things are fucking wicked looking imo.. but i'll have to try and find this place and give them a look..
like i said, i mostly go to boyer for convenience..


----------



## jdro (Oct 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> cool, i'd love to get instead of a light mover on of those sunpulse spinner setups, those things are fucking wicked looking imo.. but i'll have to try and find this place and give them a look..
> like i said, i mostly go to boyer for convenience..


this place is really only 10 mins from boyer anyway. 

http://eastcoasths.com/

Check it out on google maps.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Oct 12, 2011)

hey all, just stoppin in to say hey and see how everyone is
i havent been able to set my tents back up yet but i hope to soon
i see racer and gopher still holding this thread down
best wishes to you all


----------



## sully (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeez I didnt even realize there was an upstairs when I was there. Guy was real cool though. It's in between The five points diner on egg harbor rd and rt 47 and county house rd which crosses over 47 (although it may be rt 41 at that point) it's right down the road from that old shop I think was called tasty harvests or something (LOL)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

the only spot in jersey ive been to is GSH, in Avenel... not too impressed.. Really nice owner though..
Im going to be in jersey again tomorrow morning, is this place anywhere near there?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nvm i just checked its an hour and a half drive from by Meeting tomorrow... Yes we on RIU have Business Meetings...
How big is there shop, Sq. Ft wise?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 13, 2011)

So I think I came up with a name for my purposed day in the snow. Smokin up Slidin down.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> So I think I came up with a name for my purposed day in the snow. Smokin up Slidin down.


 lmao.. i'm loving it gopher..  ... good stuffs..


----------



## jdro (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nvm i just checked its an hour and a half drive from by Meeting tomorrow... Yes we on RIU have Business Meetings...
> How big is there shop, Sq. Ft wise?


You know im not really sure sq foot. wise but if you goto their google business page there is a pic of the outside of the place and a couple inside shots. The sales floor is not huge, but they have a huge warehouse in the back. They have a pallet rack system and have their backroom loaded with goodies 

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=east+coast+horticulture&fb=1&gl=us&hq=east+coast+horticulture&hnear=0x89c12bbad8b8a1e5:0x9742ed384c55a52d,Winslow,+NJ&cid=0,0,7299012745577930664&ei=s1GYTviLDKfa0QGQhM3UBA&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CAUQ_BI


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a 600w mogul base metal halide bulb and a 400w mogul base hps bulb I don't need any more. If any of you need either one of these bulbs pm me and you can have them


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 15, 2011)

Just flipped my girls couple days ago. Only 56-60 days to go now. Can't wait to try the blue cheese.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Just flipped my girls couple days ago. Only 56-60 days to go now. Can't wait to try the blue cheese.


 nice.. i'm getting ready to flip my girls asap too.. i just need to replant them in the bigger containers for flowering... and my puppy got into my brand new sunpulse bulb the other morning while i slept a lil later in the morning due to taking some pm cold medicine that knocked me out..
i came down stairs and the box was on the floor, kind of ripped apart, and at first i couldn't find the bulb, but then i found it on the floor next to all of her other toys.. sure hope it works..


----------



## sully (Oct 17, 2011)

Whats up guys, if you guys ever need containers just let me know. I usually have hundreds that end up getting tossed in the trash. Anything from little 4 and 6 inch pots up to big 15 gallon. Although what we have at any givin time may vary the price is always right. FREE!!


----------



## jdro (Oct 20, 2011)

Its a beautiful day in jersey fellows, time to get outside and smoke a j!! Snow is just around the corner


----------



## sully (Oct 20, 2011)

Great day to be outside! Love smokin in the cold so much better than the heat and humidity


----------



## jdro (Oct 22, 2011)

Went to AC wend. night and won 600 on the craps table woot! Been on a crazy BHO kick latley, check some of this out I just made last night..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2011)

what is the different color lump in the middle of both pix??/


----------



## jdro (Oct 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what is the different color lump in the middle of both pix??/


The darker colored stuff i made out of Strawberry Cough(Outdoor) AK47(Outdoor) Blackberry Goo(Outdoor) and Midnight Kush(Indoor) all mixed together. The light color stuff is just Midnight Kush trim budder.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2011)

that dark shit looks fucking dank...


----------



## jdro (Oct 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that dark shit looks fucking dank...


fuck yeah  It took 65g of bud to get the dark goo in the dish. You know I had to do a monster dab to try it. Nearly collapsed on my kitchen floor, blew my damn head off. Fuck yeah


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 24, 2011)

jdro said:


> fuck yeah  It took 65g of bud to get the dark goo in the dish. You know I had to do a monster dab to try it. Nearly collapsed on my kitchen floor, blew my damn head off. Fuck yeah


Looks quite tasty. I wanna try my hand at making some good hash. Might try when I harvest my white russian. Gonna make some butter when I harvest what I got now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Looks quite tasty. I wanna try my hand at making some good hash. Might try when I harvest my white russian. Gonna make some butter when I harvest what I got now.


 i tried to make some bubble hash with my bags that i got from sprung.. used a lot of bud and trim and shit, and i didn't get shit yield.. i mean like two lil specks of shit.. i was super pissed to say the least...
i think i didn't let shit settle long enough maybe, idk, but i was pissed...
i've made some brownies from some trim and a zip of reggies that knocked my socks off that shit was so potent it was crazy..


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Oct 25, 2011)

i got 5 gallon bags from boyers... put in about hp of trim and a ton of ice and used a paint mixer and drill for aboout 20 min, let sit for 5 then drained. i yeilded about an ounce of hashes from the first run and about 3/4 as much the second... so on and so forth. i also grinded my trim in the blender but i think it made small enough pieces to makes it through the bas cause what was supposed to be my finnest level was the most contaminated


----------



## jdro (Oct 25, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> i got 5 gallon bags from boyers... put in about hp of trim and a ton of ice and used a paint mixer and drill for aboout 20 min, let sit for 5 then drained. i yeilded about an ounce of hashes from the first run and about 3/4 as much the second... so on and so forth. i also grinded my trim in the blender but i think it made small enough pieces to makes it through the bas cause what was supposed to be my finnest level was the most contaminated


Now lets take all that bubble hash and make some bomb ass honey oil!!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 26, 2011)

I would love to try some honey oil, hell hash for that matter. I went to hash bash in 92 but the funny thing was no hash. I mean I've smoke shit people called hash, but it wasn't anything worth smoking. I've made "hash" with kief and that's as close as I've come. Been smoking forever, I guess just not with the cool kids


----------



## sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Closest thing to hash I've ever smoked was the nasty resin from my 7 dollar pipe I had to scrape when I was out  and Ive been smokin 20+. 

Any of you local guys know a good lot to tailgate in for a Flyers game? Going Sat nite and have never tailgated Eagles style for a Flyers game. I'm familiar with the stadiums for Eagles games but have never seen that level of pre-game festivities at hockey games. Dont want to bring a giant set-up and not be able to party. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## jdro (Oct 27, 2011)

sully said:


> Closest thing to hash I've ever smoked was the nasty resin from my 7 dollar pipe I had to scrape when I was out  and Ive been smokin 20+.
> 
> Any of you local guys know a good lot to tailgate in for a Flyers game? Going Sat nite and have never tailgated Eagles style for a Flyers game. I'm familiar with the stadiums for Eagles games but have never seen that level of pre-game festivities at hockey games. Dont want to bring a giant set-up and not be able to party. Thanks for any ideas!


I was also thinking about going sat night. I think the best lot for partying is Jetro. I have never seen huge tailgates for flyers unless its playoffs, but I havnt gone to alot of games either. I usually goto Phillies or Eagles. I already know a couple people goin, and if me and my roomate go we will all def be tailgating. We could meet up with you in the lot and burn down before goin in


----------



## sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea Jetro brings back many memories. Used to have season tix at vet in section 746 near the big coke sign. Holy christ what mayhem did I use to witness. Good times. God I wish the vet was still there. I picked up lower level 15th row for like 85 a piece on stub hub. Face value on tix $155, go figure. I'll be there with a group of 3 guys and 3 girls, maybe we will run into each other. Just look for a guy drinking Miller high life's.


----------



## jdro (Oct 27, 2011)

sully said:


> Yea Jetro brings back many memories. Used to have season tix at vet in section 746 near the big coke sign. Holy christ what mayhem did I use to witness. Good times. God I wish the vet was still there. I picked up lower level 15th row for like 85 a piece on stub hub. Face value on tix $155, go figure. I'll be there with a group of 3 guys and 3 girls, maybe we will run into each other. Just look for a guy drinking Miller high life's.


Well that tells me you got a few years on me  I am debating on purchasing these seats row 3 lower goal 90 bucks. But its only 2 seats, Im suppose to be getting 3 seats... hmmm.. someone might just be out of luck.. lol. I dont think you will be the only one drinking high lifes lol. But I will be drinking Shiner Bock... and I MAY actually be the only one drinking them


----------



## jdro (Oct 27, 2011)

jdro said:


> Well that tells me you got a few years on me  I am debating on purchasing these seats row 3 lower goal 90 bucks. But its only 2 seats, Im suppose to be getting 3 seats... hmmm.. someone might just be out of luck.. lol. I dont think you will be the only one drinking high lifes lol. But I will be drinking Shiner Bock... and I MAY actually be the only one drinking them


I ended up getting 3 together in section 109. Should be a good time.


----------



## sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice, Im in 122 right above where the zamboni comes out. Shiner is good stuff, I like the Shiner Blonde, tried it in a sampler type pack but it's only available for sale in Pa. What kind of shit is that?? At $8.99 a twelve, high life is just the right price point after dropping 175 on the tix (and 100 on a quarter of tangerine dream  ). Last time I went to a flyers game my wife had like 5 beers and had like 7. I realized the next day when I had a few crinkled up fives in my pocket that at 6 or 7 bucks a beer I basically spent 75 bucks for a 12 pack. Not the mention the like 50 pounds of chickie and petes crabs fries I ate at 6 bucks a piece.


----------



## sully (Oct 28, 2011)

Weather isnt lookin so good for a righteous tailgate jdro. No worries, still gonna get my drank on.


----------



## jdro (Oct 28, 2011)

sully said:


> Weather isnt lookin so good for a righteous tailgate jdro. No worries, still gonna get my drank on.


SNOW and rain??? WTF Its not even Halloween! O boy I think were in for another 70+ inch year, yikes. We may just be sitting in our car drinking beer lol.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's what I'm thinking of getting myself for Christmas. What do you guys think?





Barneys Farm LSD Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds BARN525F/barn525f&#8734;$57.65$57.65




DNA Genetics Martian Mean Green Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 06 Seeds DNAE63/no du&#8734;$96.10$96.10




Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 06 Seeds Sour Kush/du&#8734;$96.10$96.10


----------



## sully (Oct 28, 2011)

Snow covered car, beers and big J. I think I can remember how to do that. Hopefully they score 17 goals again. Enjoy the game jdro. And I hope your prediction of 70+ inches is correct. (my company provides commercial snow removal services so 70+ = dolla dolla bill ya'll!!)


----------



## matatan (Oct 29, 2011)

nirvanna weekend whopper deal is a good one, buya pack of jock horror (northern lights x skunk x haze) get free fem 5pack of new york power diesel

side note... ITS FUCKING SNOWING IN OCTOBER....... W T F


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 29, 2011)

matatan said:


> nirvanna weekend whopper deal is a good one, buya pack of jock horror (northern lights x skunk x haze) get free fem 5pack of new york power diesel
> 
> side note... ITS FUCKING SNOWING IN OCTOBER....... W T F


It's snowing like crazy here in Sussex county. We're supposed to get a foot plus. This is madness


----------



## jdro (Oct 30, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> It's snowing like crazy here in Sussex county. We're supposed to get a foot plus. This is madness


My buddy works on trees and got sent up to Summit County, and he says its unbelievable how hard they got hit. Trees falling and transformers blowing left and right. He said he will be up north for at least a week. Damn. We didnt even get a coating here. That flyers game was crazy last night. So much fun, looks like Jagr is the old Jagr.. wow. Now comcast sportsnet just calls me and tells me I win eagles tix for tonight! UNREAL! I am in heaven!!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 31, 2011)

So after being out of smoke between harvests and hating what it took from other people during the wait, I decided to start a perpetial. Just wanted to share some pics of where I am and what I got. The three that are flowering are a blue cheese and violator kush from barney's. The three that are vegging are a white russian from serious, an l.a. woman from dna, and a pineaplle express from g13. The 4 babies are a wappa, nebula, and an acid from paradise and another white russian. Hopefuly this will be last time that I have to wait to smoke.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the kind of thing we should have. Granted this is in California and everyones not paranoid about gathering to smoke but still. 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/479646-1st-annual-riu-after-harvest.html


----------



## njnewbie (Nov 4, 2011)

New member here from Sussex County. Got some Barney's lowryder cheese, and Big Budda growin right now. Happy tokin to all my fellow dirty jerseyans.


----------



## jdro (Nov 4, 2011)

njnewbie said:


> New member here from Sussex County. Got some Barney's lowryder cheese, and Big Budda growin right now. Happy tokin to all my fellow dirty jerseyans.


greetings! sounds delicious!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 6, 2011)

njnewbie said:


> New member here from Sussex County. Got some Barney's lowryder cheese, and Big Budda growin right now. Happy tokin to all my fellow dirty jerseyans.


Hey we're neighbors. Welcome to the club.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 6, 2011)

njnewbie said:


> New member here from Sussex County. Got some Barney's lowryder cheese, and Big Budda growin right now. Happy tokin to all my fellow dirty jerseyans.


Welcome man.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 29, 2011)

New Jersey is taking major steps to get six medical marijuana treatment centers up and running sometime next year. Pictured here are various types of marijuana on display at a nonprofit cooperative medical marijuana dispensary in Los Angeles.
*TRENTON* &#8212; Amid signs that New Jersey's medical marijuana program is in disarray, state officials have taken major steps to get six treatment centers serving thousands of patients up and running sometime next year. 
The moves, made in the past week, include putting the finishing touches on rules to govern the program and requesting the six approved growers comply with a final round of evaluation before they plant their first crop. 
But the government will not meet its goal of making pot available to patients before the end of the year. 
The state's program, has been largely idle since it passed into law nearly two years ago, and has faced growing criticism in the past months. The actions follow recent _Star-Ledger_ reports showing the program to be disorganized and far from ready to launch. The newspaper detailed concerns about the vetting of two proposed medical marijuana treatment centers and other problems with the program, including appeals filed by four separate centers challenging the state&#8217;s selection process. 
In addition, patients and dispensary officials have growing concerns about the lack of progress in getting the centers up and running. The patients&#8217; I.D. cards have not been made, and the health department is unsure if it will even publish the names of 108 physicians who have pre-registered for the program, leaving patients unsure how they can find an appropriate doctor.
Chris Goldstein of the patient advocacy group, the Coalition for Medical Marijuana of New Jersey, said he remains disappointed the program will not be running by the end of the year, as Christie said publicly in July. "There hasn&#8217;t been a promise kept yet by the legislature or governor," he said.
Roseanne Scotti, director of the Drug Policy Alliance of New Jersey and one of the primary proponents who helped passed the law in January 2010, was more upbeat about the incremental progress. 
"We are disappointed it won&#8217;t be up and running by the end of the year, but progress is progress," she said.
Scotti said she also is encouraged the Department of Health and Senior Services officials noted in the rules they finalized Wednesday they were willing to revisit one of the most unpopular restrictions: limiting the potency level of the drug to no more than 10 percent. 
The department will cap the potency level at 10 percent for now, but will "collect data from patients to evaluate whether the 10 percent limit on THC should be revisited in future rulemaking,&#8217;&#8217; according to a written response from health officials following a March public hearing. 

"We are thrilled the department is willing to consider this moving forward,&#8217;&#8217; Scotti said.
*Video: Gov. Christie gives go-ahead for N.J. medical marijuana program*Gov. Chris Christie today said the state will move forward with a "limited, medically-based" medical marijuana program. Though it's not a law he would have signed, he said his priority is getting care to those who need it. (Video by Megan DeMarco / The Star-Ledger)*Watch video* 

Goldstein said he believes once the program gets started, this rule "would be difficult to enforce and practice . . .The cap is arbitrary is not based on anything medical or having to do with the patient. It&#8217;s purely a political cap."
The department also will not enforce a provision that required doctors treating patients who use medical marijuana to wean them off the drug as soon as possible. "The rule. . .will not require a physician to take steps periodically to stop or reduce medical marijuana . . .if the physician determines that the patient is achieving treatment objectives," according to the health department&#8217;s written response to the public hearing.
The department has hired New York pediatrician Arturo Brito as Deputy Commissioner for Public Health Services, whose job includes oversight of the program, said department spokeswoman Donna Leusner. Brito replaces Susan Walsh in taking over the $140,000 job.
Except for a few revisions, the final version of the rules did not change much from the proposed rules first introduced in February. 
The department is still vetting the six nonprofit dispensary operators, and notified them they must complete a 71-page permitting request form and ensure all employees undergo police and FBI background checks. Once the department deems the documents are complete, it has 60 days to evaluate the information and issue a final permit to let the growing begin, Leusner said.
Joe Stevens, president and CEO for the Greenleaf Compassion Center planned for Montclair, said while the background check is "comprehensive," he and his board have already gathered the information and will mail it off next week. 
"It looks like the department is going in the right direction," Stevens said.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 21, 2011)

Who wants to trade? I got Pineapple Express.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 21, 2011)

here's what it looks like


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 21, 2011)

and here's what it looks like b4 it looks like that


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 21, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 1947360and here's what it looks like b4 it looks like that


Very very nice


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

harvested these two today


----------



## jdro (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice gopher! These been hanging for 6 days today, gonna do a final trim tonight...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

Goddamn that's beautiful. Very nice work.


----------



## borothumb (Jan 22, 2012)

congrats to both of you, looks very nice!

im happy to see some jerseyans with nice grass glass and bho


----------



## sully (Jan 26, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaat Up Boooyz!! Just woke up from hibernation mode wanted to say what up to the Jersey posse. Hope everyone is enjoying this mild winter. Anybody hear about Gov Christie showing leniency for non violent drug offenders? I even heard possibly considering letting NVDO out of prison and put into halfway houses and rehabs. A step in the right direction?? Seems hard to believe.


----------



## jdro (Jan 26, 2012)

sully said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaat Up Boooyz!! Just woke up from hibernation mode wanted to say what up to the Jersey posse. Hope everyone is enjoying this mild winter. Anybody here bout Gov Christie showing leniency for non violent drug offenders? I even heard possibly considering letting NVDO out of prison and put into halfway houses and rehabs. A step in the right direction?? Seems hard to believe.


Wow first I heard that, would be a major step forward.


----------



## sully (Jan 26, 2012)

First I heard about it also, it was being talked about on NJ 101.5. They were talking about the MS patient John Wilson. He's about to start his 5 years and they wanted to get christie on to talk about it. Funny thing about it is they were saying if he's in and the NJMMJ program starts they may have to give him herb in prison. LOL


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 29, 2012)

Got myself a new snowboard, bindings, and boots for 350 bucks. What a steal


----------



## matatan (Feb 12, 2012)

hey anyone had success with sannies? tryna place a order and i havent been prompted to enter cc info for payment. i refuse to pay cash by mail. they havent responded to my emails, i dont know what else to do.. i need that chocolate rain and new blue diesel in my life!! 
any help?


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 12, 2012)

i did 3 years in Salem County
*banjo music*


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 12, 2012)

matatan said:


> hey anyone had success with sannies? tryna place a order and i havent been prompted to enter cc info for payment. i refuse to pay cash by mail. they havent responded to my emails, i dont know what else to do.. i need that chocolate rain and new blue diesel in my life!!
> any help?


 did you get this figured out yet mataman?? i sent you a pm back, let me know watt the dilly...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Mar 26, 2012)

Anybody know of anything 420 related going on in Jersey? I can't seem to find a single event. If you do know of anything please let me know


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone here ever heard of or used Long Island Compost soils? The garden center right by me sells it and they supply the New York botanical gardens which seems like a pretty damn good endorsement to me, but I'd like to hear from someone who has used it. Figured I'd ask in here since we're pretty local to LI and my general post hasn't gotten me any answers.
Also anyone going to the Grateful Dead Meet Up At the Movies on 4/19? I'm probably going to one of the showings in NYC and I wouldn't mind meeting up with anyone who is going.


----------



## Dirtydubbin13 (Apr 1, 2012)

Down wit that by Nyc obama is shit tho frreal


----------



## Dirtydubbin13 (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont know how long u been growin


----------



## Eksellent (Apr 2, 2012)

New Jersian here. Starting my first outdoor garden this month. Will be sure to make you guys proud!


----------



## Brian. (Apr 17, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i did 3 years in Salem County
> *banjo music*


spent 3 nights xD

Still live in the area?


----------



## jdro (Apr 17, 2012)

Eksellent said:


> New Jersian here. Starting my first outdoor garden this month. Will be sure to make you guys proud!


Awesome! Im jealous which I had a location to try!


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 17, 2012)

Brian. said:


> spent 3 nights xD
> 
> Still live in the area?


nah, made good my escape to my hometown of *CENSORED*


----------



## borothumb (Apr 17, 2012)

420 is right around the corner, ill be working selling pipes all day for the good people to enjoy themselves...

but for anyone looking for something to do
https://www.facebook.com/events/310544725677617/
https://www.facebook.com/events/324692920911571/


----------



## iNUPE (Apr 17, 2012)

yes... party favors will be on sale all this week


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 19, 2012)

gardenin in the garden state for 4 or 5 years now


----------



## jdro (Apr 19, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> gardenin in the garden state for 4 or 5 years now


Outdoors? I always thought jersey would have some of the best outdoors if taken care of properly


----------



## Dirtydubbin13 (Apr 19, 2012)

whats uppp dawwgg been grown 3 yearsz


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2012)

i just found this show for tonight if anyone is into like dub or techno sounding stuff, should be pretty cool.. bass nectar at temple..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2012)

ooppss... 

http://www.bassnectar.net/listen/


----------



## sully (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY 4/20 JERSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Think I'm gonna shmoke some shmoke now.


----------



## jdro (Jun 3, 2012)

Whatup jersey people! I have a friend in jersey (Southern Jersey, Camden Co.) looking for a good marijuana friendly lawyer. Any recommendations?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2012)

jdro said:


> Whatup jersey people! I have a friend in jersey (Southern Jersey, Camden Co.) looking for a good marijuana friendly lawyer. Any recommendations?


 that's not too far from me jdro, i'd suggest maybe checking out norml or in hightimes sometimes they have lawyers adverts for every state...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2012)

i dont know a lawyer but almost pays to keep one on call


----------



## borothumb (Jun 29, 2012)

jdro hope your buddy has found something by now, but norml/hightimes is def a good place to start.

http://norml.org/lawyers/nj


----------



## jdro (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, he is still trying to decide on one, but court has been postponed until August. He got caught with dabs, they couldnt figure out what it was, and he admitted to it being hash after a ton of questioning. Got charged with possession less than 50 grams, nothing to serious but he does not want to go through probation which is why he is looking to get a lawyer. Oh well, shit happens. Legalize it!!!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Jul 13, 2012)

whats up jersey... been a while

how has everyone been?


----------



## sully (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow been quiet from the Jersey crew, was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the implementation of the joint law enforcement services many NJ towns are going to. Does this mean more LEO's which will pool their resources (i.e. technology) or less boots on the pavement due to financial strains. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## dafugees18 (Aug 20, 2012)

sully said:


> Wow been quiet from the Jersey crew, was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the implementation of the joint law enforcement services many NJ towns are going to. Does this mean more LEO's which will pool their resources (i.e. technology) or less boots on the pavement due to financial strains. Guess only time will tell.



Well actually that applies on the county level especially in North Jersey, lived all my life here, better to sit back and stay invisible until the official word is in that doctors may begin to prescribe Medical MJ, starting in September the first MJ dispensary will be opening for patients in Montclair, NJ in September, so it is finally a reality to some degree...



Yo... he dead! 

YO PASS DAT SHYYYT!


----------



## matatan (Aug 22, 2012)

they said that last year too....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2012)

...... said:


> I can think of like 5 people on here from jersey they probably just dont check out this section.
> I aint from jersey but im right across the bridge


ditto that. wish i could just cross the bridge and grow there. i'd find a way to get my shit to the dispensaries. as long as there is supply there will always be demand. mb in an off election year. and without that humptydumpty governor.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 26, 2012)

> Outdoors? I always thought jersey would have some of the best outdoors if taken care of properly


we could be we have the potential to be 
we have the knowledge 
we have the weather 
we have the spirit 
we dont have the polaticians 

our polaticians are dried dick cheese sculpturs coverd in shit 

we are the flimzy est state on board 
we cant gro 
we can go to one of the there outlet an get a minimal amount 
alloted to you from one of the 3 locations in the state 


so i ask of you are we in a friendly or an unfriendly 

barely meeting minimal requirments 
wit big restrictions you gotta be half dead to get a card to the point of it ant gona last long


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 31, 2012)

I almost feel like a stranger around here now. Nice to see you guys are still kinda representing Jersey. Hope all grows well for you. Remember Harvest Fest is right around the corner.


----------

